# SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got this and here's how the unboxing went about an hour ago:

Cute packaging









Cool pouch









First look, very proportionate with a big, legible dial









A few more views...


----------



## gojira (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: SNZG11K1 Full tactical metal military*

Did you light up the watch with a LED flashlight or expose it to sunlight prior to photographing it? Cos' that lume is glowing like crazy!

I never realised that the numerals on this model were lumed too. Congrats! It's a real beauty. Now you've given me the itch.....


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: SNZG11K1 Full tactical metal military*

Lume-a-licious! Stylin |>


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: SNZG11K1 Full tactical metal military*



gojira said:


> Did you light up the watch with a LED flashlight or expose it to sunlight prior to photographing it? Cos' that lume is glowing like crazy!
> 
> I never realised that the numerals on this model were lumed too. Congrats! It's a real beauty. Now you've given me the itch.....


:thanks gojira! Lume was charged prior to to each shot by holding the watch close to a fluorescent lightbulb for a few seconds.

Yes, the markers and numbers are both lumed, like so...


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

jbdan said:


> Lume-a-licious! Stylin |>


:thanks Love these words you come up with, jb! :-!


----------



## gojira (Mar 10, 2009)

Do let us know how long the lume lasts. I bet it can last through a night. 

How are you finding it so far? If I'm not mistaken, it's a pretty heavy watch...I tried one on a while ago and was quite surprised at the heft. Or maybe I got confused with something else.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

That lume looks awesome~Is the watch PVD? ;-)


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

That is a GREAT LOOKING WATCH!!!! What size is the case???

I WANT ONE!!!

Congrats on your new arrival !!!:-!


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

+1 on the lume being awesome. Watch looks nice as well.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice. Is this the 37 mm case or the larger 41 mm? I have a similar watch with the 41 mm case, cream colored dial and no lume on the numbers, just on the markers. I think mine is the SNZG07. Does anyone know if anyone offers different dials and hands for these watches as a mod because I would surely like mine more if it had a better dial on it.


----------



## David S (Aug 18, 2007)

Aren't you keeping it?


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

AirWatch said:


> I just got this and here's how the unboxing went about an hour ago:
> 
> Cute packaging


lol

Loved those pics - and the watch. I also would be interested to know the size of the case, I consider 37mm a bit too small for me...

Enjoy it!


----------



## bombing (May 23, 2010)

Nice one. Just had to pull the trigger on a great deal for a snzg13j1 a few moments ago :-d


----------



## TickTalk (Aug 24, 2009)

Txemizo said:


> . . . I consider 37mm a bit too small for me...


Me too but these beauties come on 42mm case w/o crown and look pretty solid, if you asked me. 

I got one myself, not the PVDed model which has the lumed numbers. AFAIK, only the PVD model has lumed numbers. :roll:


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@ airwatch,

congratulations, the SNZG17 is simply a stunning time-piece and in my opinion one of the best looking seiko 5's right now. thinking about getting one myself, although i just got a SNZG09 last week....:roll:


cheers


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Many, many thanks to each and everyone of you for the compliments and congratulations. You know you got a worthy piece when cal..45 approves of it, too! 

Some answers and observations. There are no worries here when it comes to proportions. The watch will fit like a glove on most wrists, all dimensions are spot-on. The weight as well strikes a perfect balance between light and heavy.

Here are my fairly accurate measurements:

Case without crown: 40.50 mm

Case with crown: 43 mm

Thickness: 12 mm

Lug width: 22 mm

Weight: 164.4 grams or 5.8 ounces

By the way, the case and crown are so beautifully and precisely shrink-wrapped that I think I'll leave it on after making a coupla micro incisions to free the crown. The watch would be alright that way, right?

Now for some new shots. Oh, please remember that these lume shots are stylized and lume brightness is exaggerated by virtue of the slow shutter speed and camera's light-gathering capability. That said, the lume on the watch is the regular, fairly long-lasting Seiko stuff, there's just not enough of it what with the small, thin numbers and markers and the nearly invisible pip on the second hand.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

very very good watch... :-!


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

very very very :-!:-!:-! luminus pics


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

:thanks ecalzo and G Shock! Finally, after a couple of days of receiving it, with the date, time and bracelet adjusted; the SNZG17K1 goes on my wrist. One dimension I forgot to mention is the gigantic 35 mm glass or dial. That adds a lot of wrist presence to the watch.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@ airwatch,

out of curiosity, i have a few questions:

- it appears that you still have the protection foil on the watch face, do plan to sell it again?

- about the bracelet, how are the links connected? does it use the infamous pin and colar system?

- about the weekday. what language shows your watch for thursday?


thanks in advance buddy


regards, holger


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

cal..45 said:


> @ airwatch,
> 
> out of curiosity, i have a few questions:
> 
> ...


Hello Holger,

The whole case is tightly and neatly shrink-wrapped and I kinda like that so I left it on for now. Do you think doing that might damage the watch in any way? I had a bit of a difficulty finding this watch and I like it a lot, so, I think I'll keep it for a while.

No pin collar worries here!

The other weekday "language" is mostly in Roman numerals. Here's how it goes:

Sunday: Red Flag! ;-) No numbers here, just a red block.

Monday: I

Tuesday: II

Wednesday: III

Thursday: IIII

Friday: V

Saturday: VI

The 2010 World Cup kicked off today, June 11th. The US team says: 'LIfe, liberty and the pursuit of victory', I say: 'Go for it! USA, USA, USA...All the way!' Sorry, for a moment I pictured myself at the stadium for tomorrow's huge match US vs England. Chances are, I won't even get to watch on TV.


----------



## bombing (May 23, 2010)

bombing said:


> Nice one. Just had to pull the trigger on a great deal for a snzg13j1 a few moments ago :-d


Update to my model: no lume on the numerals o|

Other than that I´m quite fond of it although it´s been on my wrist for only a couple of hours. :-d


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@ airwatch,

interesting, i have never seen a watch that uses romanian numerals instead of letters and for sunday only a red block. thanks for the information, much appreciated. 

@ bombing,

yes, only the all-black model has lumed numerals. it's very nice and adds special character to the watch, but it is not essential. i can easily read time throughout the night with my SNZG09, so no worries here 


regards, holger


----------



## bombing (May 23, 2010)

I just exposed mine for a few minutes under the desk lamp and rushed to a dark corner in the house and... yep, it's Seiko lume 

PS: In the event Portugal meets Germany in the World Cup later on, I hope in the end the result will be different than last time we met :-x
Anyway, good luck to Germany - always a solid team!


----------



## seajak (May 1, 2010)

> yes, only the all-black model has lumed numerals. it's very nice and adds special character to the watch, but it is not essential. i can easily read time throughout the night with my SNZG09, so no worries here


Absolutely, I have the SNZG15 (black dial, bead blasted case) which also has only the markers lumed. However, I actually like it that way as it is very clear and easy to read all night even without my glasses. Another difference I've noted is that the PVD model is the only one with a red second hand, the others all have a white hand with a red tip. The SNZG15 ticks all the boxes for me and it hasn't been off my wrist since I bought it a few months back.

cheers,
clay


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@ bombing,

glad to read the lume works out for you :-!

i'm not much interested in soccer, so i have no idea what happened last time when our teams met. however, i wish you the best for your team either.


regards, holger


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

bombing said:


> I just exposed mine for a few minutes under the desk lamp and rushed to a dark corner in the house and... yep, it's Seiko lume
> 
> PS: In the event Portugal meets Germany in the World Cup later on, I hope in the end the result will be different than last time we met :-x
> Anyway, good luck to Germany - always a solid team!


Oh, yeah, Seiko lume is what it is! Congratulations, bombing! :-! Wish you'd post some pictures of it here.

Yes, good luck to Portugal, too. Remember Eusebio '66! May the best team win.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweet looking watch!


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

@airwatch: REALY nice watch you got there!

where did you order this watch? i'm thinking of buying one myself.
and how does the TiCN coating look in real life?
did you also check the accuracy?

thanks


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

TickTalk said:


> Me too but these beauties come on 42mm case w/o crown and look pretty solid, if you asked me.
> 
> I got one myself, not the PVDed model which has the lumed numbers. AFAIK, only the PVD model has lumed numbers. :roll:


I am currently considering adding this one to my collection too... too sweet a deal to miss given its specs! |>


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

vanhessche said:


> @airwatch: REALY nice watch you got there!
> 
> where did you order this watch? i'm thinking of buying one myself.
> and how does the TiCN coating look in real life?
> ...


:thanks vanhessche!

This is the only one that the e-bay dealer in Hong Kong whose name I don't remember had at the time. The J1 variant was more available through other dealers on e-bay a couple of weeks ago when I was shopping for this.

The bracelet color is a bronze-grey gunmetal pretty much as it shows up in most pictures here.

The accuracy, best I can tell, has been +/- 0 sec. so far from when I adjusted it two days ago.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

AirWatch said:


> The accuracy, best I can tell, has been +/- 0 sec. so far from when I adjusted it two days ago.


+/- 0 seconds in two days? i knew it! during the assembling process, someone confused a springdrive movement with the 7S36. congratulations, you've got yourself the bargain of the century....:-d:-d:-d

regards, holger


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

cal..45 said:


> +/- 0 seconds in two days? i knew it! during the assembling process, someone confused a springdrive movement with the 7S36. congratulations, you've got yourself the bargain of the century....:-d:-d:-d
> 
> regards, holger


Nah, I just got a nicely put together 7S36 and had a little luck with how much the movement was swung about for the duration is all. This has happened before with this movement and will probably happen again. Nothing too unusual. :-!


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

ok, thanks for the info AirWatch :-!
i saw on the roachman site that he sells them, so i think i'm going to order it there. seems to be a well known place to buy watches.


----------



## Travis J. Stoner (Jun 11, 2010)

If you can get in touch with him. Ive email the roachman site twice because I want to buy the SNZG09K1 (green face) and I haven't gotten a response yet. I have found them all on ebay from hong kong and Singapore but I dont know about those sites or how long it would take to even get here. I really want to just give the rochman site my money and they wont even get back to me! lol


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@ travis,

i can highly recommend ebay seller "premierworld" (singapore). he is 100% reliable and i bought lots of watches from him (including the one you'd like to have). the watch took one week to arrive from singapore to germany but depending on post service and/or customs, it can take longer. 


regards, holger


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Travis J. Stoner said:


> If you can get in touch with him. Ive email the roachman site twice because I want to buy the SNZG09K1 (green face) and I haven't gotten a response yet. I have found them all on ebay from hong kong and Singapore but I dont know about those sites or how long it would take to even get here. I really want to just give the rochman site my money and they wont even get back to me! lol


I wouldn't recommend Roachman at all. If it is still anything like how it was a couple of weeks ago, you could readily buy the J1 version from e-bay at a very good price. That's the the one that has 'Made in Japan' on the dial. I was shopping for the K1 version and that one was hard to find. There may be some detail variations between the two, I'm not sure.


----------



## grailwatch (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: SNZG11K1 Full tactical metal military*



AirWatch said:


> :thanks gojira! Lume was charged prior to to each shot by holding the watch close to a fluorescent lightbulb for a few seconds.
> 
> Yes, the markers and numbers are both lumed, like so...


That's some lume on a really nice-looking watch. Nice pictures.


----------



## Travis J. Stoner (Jun 11, 2010)

AirWatch said:


> I wouldn't recommend Roachman at all. If it is still anything like how it was a couple of weeks ago, you could readily buy the J1 version from e-bay at a very good price. That's the the one that has 'Made in Japan' on the dial. I was shopping for the K1 version and that one was hard to find. There may be some detail variations between the two, I'm not sure.


 Why would you not recommend roachman?


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

so for me it's not gonna be roachman after all.
found another website (monsterwatches.nl) who does sell it too.
much closer to where i live, so the shipping costs will only be 8 euro.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Travis J. Stoner said:


> Why would you not recommend roachman?


The watch could be had for less money and hassle elsewhere. An online sales site that doesn't take customer orders is generally out of the running.

I just peeled the silly cellophane off the case and took these shots, Hope you enjoy 'em.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

Does this thing have english date wheel, or just roman?


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@ airwatch,

again, superb pictures of a superb watch  that "red sunday block" is certainly something unique, i never have seen anything like that :-!


@ vanhessche,

interesting that monsterwatches.nl still sell. another seller from the netherlands (seiko5.nl) had to shut down his shop recently, because of seiko's newest, egregious campaing, banning all internet (commercial) transactions outside the EU to force customers to buy only local available stuff....:rodekaart

if i was a multi-millionaire i would buy as many non-EU seiko as i could and sell them for one euro a piece, just to kick seiko's a**...o| 


cheers


----------



## Cana (May 6, 2008)

Great looking watch - almost. I would love to see a shot of it without the added light for lums. And it's to bad about the big 5 on the dail. As for "Full tactical", no trooper in anyone army would wear that in the field on night ops - not without a cover over it. In the dark of night you could see it for miles, a good way to get shot.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

AirWatch said:


> :thanks ecalzo and G Shock! Finally, after a couple of days of receiving it, with the date, time and bracelet adjusted; the SNZG17K1 goes on my wrist. One dimension I forgot to mention is the gigantic 35 mm glass or dial. That adds a lot of wrist presence to the watch.


That is an awesome watch. I love the lumed digits. I recently acquired a SNZG09, which does not have the lume on the digits. The lume on the hands and markers does last all night, though.


----------



## bombing (May 23, 2010)

Two more facts about my piece ZNZG13J:

Good - In the dark this is one of those perfect watches when you need to tell the time. The fact that the hour markers on the outside of the dial don't "touch" the minute/hour hands is clean as it can be.

Not so good - Rotor is noisy. A lot!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

cal..45 said:


> @ airwatch,
> 
> again, superb pictures of a superb watch  that "red sunday block" is certainly something unique, i never have seen anything like that :-!...
> cheers


Yeah, some Tuna Cans have had this for years along with the Japanese-scripted days. But, I've never seen this on any other model and certainly not on any other Seiko 5. It just might be that the K version of the watch is the only one that comes with this day wheel, I'm not sure. Here's another shot I took earlier today.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Cana said:


> Great looking watch - almost. I would love to see a shot of it without the added light for lums...


:thanks Cana! There you are, a no-lume shot from a few moments ago just for you. Hope you like it.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> That is an awesome watch. I love the lumed digits. I recently acquired a SNZG09, which does not have the lume on the digits. The lume on the hands and markers does last all night, though.


:thanks MikeyT, buddy! Yeah, from its creamy smooth bracelet and case, down to its happily, precisely swinging movement this is the one to love, believe you me! :-!

Here's more persuasion should you need it...


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

maybe it's my monitor but if i wouldn't know better, i could swear this is a non-black, stainless steel watch in that particular picture.

regards, holger


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

cal..45 said:


> maybe it's my monitor but if i wouldn't know better, i could swear this is a non-black, stainless steel watch in that particular picture.
> 
> regards, holger


Yeah, the funny thing is the reverse could also happen in some pictures where silver stainless steel looks like ion-plated gunmetal.

Here's one I took a few minutes ago. It looks more like what it is in this one.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

AFG08 said:


> Very nice. Is this the 37 mm case or the larger 41 mm? I have a similar watch with the 41 mm case, cream colored dial and no lume on the numbers, just on the markers. I think mine is the SNZG07. Does anyone know if anyone offers different dials and hands for these watches as a mod because I would surely like mine more if it had a better dial on it.


Thank you, AFG08! Sorry I missed your post originally.

Again, the case measures 40.5 mm w/o crown and 43 mm with it. Lug width is 22 mm and the weight is just shy of 165 grams. The glass/dial is 35 mm across. These measurements are true and reliable. I say this, because I've seen all kindsa numbers thrown in for this watch here and there. The cream colored version is _real_ cool, too, if tan watches are your style.

Here's a circling approach to an ever entertaining dial from a few minutes ago...














































The mods that I would go for would be a fully lumed red second hand and a bit larger _and_ lumed 24-hr. numbers.


----------



## bombing (May 23, 2010)

I can´t seem to take this baby off my wrist, I find it that comfy and versatile. Now... I was wondering if we take this SS bracelet off and put it on... something more classy... what would you experts suggest?


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

bombing said:


> I can´t seem to take this baby off my wrist, I find it that comfy and versatile...


Know exactly what you mean. I've had mine on most of the day, just about every day since I got it.


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice looking watch. I think I am going over to Ebay to purchase this.

I was wondering if the case is more of a brushed finish or is it more on the shiny side?

Any ideas on what type of band or strap would look like on this thing?



AirWatch said:


>


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

adwoodw said:


> Nice looking watch. I think I am going over to Ebay to purchase this.
> 
> I was wondering if the case is more of a brushed finish or is it more on the shiny side?
> 
> Any ideas on what type of band or strap would look like on this thing?


coincidentally (thanks airwatch for inspiring me ;-) ) i got my SNZG17J1 today. sorry no pictures yet, but i couldn't match with those fantastic pics here anyway.

first, the colour of this watch is no deep black, but gunmetal style. depending on light conditions it appears sometimes more brownish (with a hint of copper), sometimes more greyish and sometimes almost completely black. i don't think that pictures can actually catch that effect, one has to see it for him/herself.

second, the band and case are neither full matte nor full shiny. actually they are more matte than shiny, i would say it is about a 70:30 ratio. again this effect is also hard to describe.

in my opinion it is certainly matte enough to be considered "stealthy". there won't be any strong shiny parts that could give away your position with a light being reflected.

as for a different band: i got an maratac zulu one piece coming in (hope it to arrive in a few days) in grey (ACU). this should fit to that watch very well, although i believe it will even better fit one of the bead blasted military models. and of course any black band, whether nato, zulu, rubber, leather or whatever will do just fine. the metal bracelet isn't of bad quality btw. it has massive, not hollow links and wraps very well around my wrist. it makes some squeaking noise but that is known for seikos lower end models and doesn't bother me.

cheers


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

adwoodw said:


> Nice looking watch. I think I am going over to Ebay to purchase this.
> 
> I was wondering if the case is more of a brushed finish or is it more on the shiny side?
> 
> Any ideas on what type of band or strap would look like on this thing?


:thanks adwoodw. Good luck on your purchase!

The case and the bracelet have brushed tops and polished sides. The liquid look of the finish is easy on the eyes.

No question in _my_ mind that the bracelet that comes with it is easily the ultimate choice.

I hope this series of pics demonstrates well some of cal..45 comments above, about it changing color. I think I called the color bronze-grey gunmetal, in my introductory post here, so I'll just stick with that.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

cal..45 said:


> coincidentally (thanks airwatch for inspiring me ;-) ) i got my SNZG17J1 today. sorry no pictures yet, but i couldn't match with those fantastic pics here anyway...
> 
> cheers


Thanks and congrats, holger! I really wish you would consider posting some pics of yours here or share whatever else you may have on it.

Here, I'll go first (again?!) as a way of encouragement.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

AirWatch said:


> If it is still anything like how it was a couple of weeks ago, you could readily buy the J1 version from e-bay at a very good price. That's the the one that has 'Made in Japan' on the dial. I was shopping for the K1 version and that one was hard to find. There may be some detail variations between the two, I'm not sure.


Do both the J1 and K1 versions have the lumed numerals?

Thanks!


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Do both the J1 and K1 versions have the lumed numerals?
> 
> Thanks!


Only the SNZG17J have lume numerals.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

BigSeikoFan said:


> Do both the J1 and K1 versions have the lumed numerals?
> 
> Thanks!


yes, both do.

@ airwatch,

I'll try to get some halfway decent shots later, but i'm not nearly as skilled as you and my camera is an el-cheapo from a discounter.

@ bullosa,

it doesn't matter if the SNZG17(K1 or J1) is assembled in malaysia or japan, both have the same specs. but only the "17" model out of all SNZGxx models has lumed numerals. funny thing is, that those models without lumed numbers are easier to read at night. the lumed numbers on the SNZG17 seems to make the dial more bussy.

cheers


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

I just wanted to thank both cal..45 and AirWatch for answering my questions. Now I have a better understanding of what this watch looks like. 

I'll most likely wait a month or two before I get this watch since I just picked up an SNZG05K and I'm going to be giving it some wrist time before I go and get another watch. I've also got a modded 007 coming from Yokobies.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

adwoodw said:


> I just wanted to thank both cal..45 and AirWatch for answering my questions. Now I have a better understanding of what this watch looks like.
> 
> I'll most likely wait a month or two before I get this watch since I just picked up an SNZG05K and I'm going to be giving it some wrist time before I go and get another watch. I've also got a modded 007 coming from Yokobies.


My pleasure. I wonder if you could posts some pics of your SNZG. I'd love to see 'em.

Here's a new one from coupla hours ago...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

cal..45 said:


> it doesn't matter if the SNZG17(K1 or J1) is assembled in malaysia or japan, both have the same specs. but only the "17" model out of all SNZGxx models has lumed numerals. funny thing is, that those models without lumed numbers are easier to read at night. the lumed numbers on the SNZG17 seems to make the dial more bussy.
> 
> cheers


Thanks for all the addnl info. Very helpful! :-!


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

adwoodw said:


> I just wanted to thank both cal..45 and AirWatch for answering my questions. Now I have a better understanding of what this watch looks like.


+1. Thanks again, guys.


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

cal..45 said:


> yes, both do.
> 
> @ airwatch,
> 
> ...


Thanks Cal..45 for the correction. It's good to know.

Cheers!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military....Awesome looking watch Sir!*

Hey Airwatch,

I must have totally missed this thread and new arrival by you a few weeks back, but I'm glad I saw it today!

What a awesome looking watch in all respects!

Totally COOOOOL :-!

Cheers & hope you enjoy it for many years to come Sir-
Jimmy


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

Ordered one myself on Friday, so i'm hoping it will arrive this week.
I'll be starting a new thread with some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

This has to be the best looking Seiko 5 Military watch I have seen for a long time. Congrats to the owners.

Cheers!


----------



## highwind85 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just notice this thread today...I have the same watch for a year already...Well, i think you can choose between roman numeral day and the conventional day...for mine, i put the normal day..The roman form only appear during midnight when it is time to change the day...accuracy after 1 years usage is +/- 10 sec per day...


----------



## hil (Jul 20, 2010)

cal..45 said:


> +/- 0 seconds in two days? i knew it! during the assembling process, someone confused a springdrive movement with the 7S36. congratulations, you've got yourself the bargain of the century....:-d:-d:-d
> 
> regards, holger


Not to mention that he's got the first watch ever made that uses *Romanian* numbers in the month register........or anywhere else for the matter. *Romanian* numerals? :-!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

highwind85 said:


> Just notice this thread today...I have the same watch for a year already...Well, i think you can choose between roman numeral day and the conventional day...for mine, i put the normal day..The roman form only appear during midnight when it is time to change the day...accuracy after 1 years usage is +/- 10 sec per day...


Better late than never!

Great post, highwind! Thank you for sharing your SNZG experience with everyone.

This was taken a few minutes ago. It shows the II for Tuesday beginning to give way to WED which in turn will turn things over to III at 3 a.m.


----------



## highwind85 (Aug 24, 2010)

AirWatch said:


> Better late than never!
> 
> Great post, highwind! Thank you for sharing your SNZG experience with everyone.
> 
> This was taken a few minutes ago. It shows the II for Tuesday beginning to give way to WED which in turn will turn things over to III at 3 a.m.


Been looking to purchase a new watch soon and stumbled upon the word PVD...So I was wondering..Is our watch coated with PVD? I couldn't find much information on how the coating was done. and from the looks of our watch, the black tone is not as dark as those treated by PVD..what do you think?


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

The coating is TiCN, titaniumnitride.
Titanium nitride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jynx (Aug 17, 2010)

anyone have this watch on a nato or zulu?


----------



## highwind85 (Aug 24, 2010)

vanhessche said:


> The coating is TiCN, titaniumnitride.
> Titanium nitride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I am aware of the coating is Titatnium carbonitride..i'm more interested to know about the process used to coat the watch..as i've read that PVD coating is better than electroplating.. and what is the compound used in PVD treated watches? PVD is the name of the process..not the compound used...


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

oh sorry  I just thought you wanted to know what material it was.
I don't know what technique they use to get the coating on...
but I have the same watch and have to say that the coating is really well done... indeed it doesn't look really that black like the PVD's, it's more some kind of greyish, but it's really nice looking.
I bounced into some things with the bracelet and not even a scratch..!

to answer the question of jynx, check the topic I started when I received the watch, another forum member posted some pics of the watch on a zulu: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-first-seiko-snzg17j1-426795.html


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in and say thanks for this thread. It helped me with the purchase for this watch.

I had originally put the SNZG15J on order - But when I saw this thread and realized that the ~17 was the only model with lume on the numbers themselves I switched my order.

My only complaint with this specific series of watch is the lack of hack. It becomes somewhat of a chore getting the second hand to accurate time without it. You can stop the second hand by very slowly moving the time back - But I'm not sure how good that is for the movement as it really becomes noisy and doesn't sound good when that is happening.

I have an ACU colored 'Zulu' style strap on order that should make it here next week. I suspect it should match the watch itself quite well. Not a big fan of metal straps.

All in all this will make a fine daily beater. Not sure why these 100M-WR military style Seiko 5's aren't offered in the US market. Definatly my favorite line-up in the $100-$200 range.

As to where I obtained mine - I got it through creationwatches.com. Came in the original box w/ instructions, and they give free FedEx International Express shipping to the US. Came from Singapore in only 2 days.

Also, to clarify on the 'Day Language' you can set either English or Roman Numeral just by flipping through until you reach vice versa.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there a ~40mm case stainless/brushed version of this watch? I love the face and hands and lume, but not the size. =/


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Is there a ~40mm case stainless/brushed version of this watch? I love the face and hands and lume, but not the size. =/


They sell a 37mm version. However the hands are different, the older version movement, and it is only 40m water resistant. I was actually going to purchase this version until I discovered the the gray-import only SNZG15.. Then I discovered the SNZG17 which is the best model out of them all in my opinion.

This one and the SNZG15 (Which is the brushed stainless) are 41mm. So it really isn't that big. I have decently small wrists and it fits fine.

IMO i'm fine with tolerating the slightly larger size and weight for the updated movement, number lume, and greater water resistance.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mchart said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say thanks for this thread. It helped me with the purchase for this watch.
> 
> I had originally put the SNZG15J on order - But when I saw this thread and realized that the ~17 was the only model with lume on the numbers themselves I switched my order.


lol, the lumed numbers were the reason why I already flipped my SNZ-G17. without them, the watch is for me better to read a night (less busy). but still you've made an excellent purchase, congrats :-!



> My only complaint with this specific series of watch is the lack of hack. It becomes somewhat of a chore getting the second hand to accurate time without it. You can stop the second hand by very slowly moving the time back - But I'm not sure how good that is for the movement as it really becomes noisy and doesn't sound good when that is happening.


in the morning, when not a lot of tension is on the mainspring, you can stop the second hand by pulling out the crown and put slight backpressure on it. after you've done that a couple times it is almsot as easy as a full-second-stop. no negative side effects are know to this method to date afaik. remember: the non-hacking movement is not made for highest precision (though a well regulated 7S26/36 can accomplish VERY good timekeeping) but for maximum toughness and reliability. a seiko with such a movement can run for many decades without ever being revisioned. not many mechanical watches are up to that.



> I have an ACU colored 'Zulu' style strap on order that should make it here next week. I suspect it should match the watch itself quite well. Not a big fan of metal straps.


I wear my SNZ-G09 on a tan maratac zulu and my SNZ-G15 on a beadblasted watchadoo. The SNZ-G17 I flipped (now wears my girlfriend), is on it's original metal bracelet and to be honest there is no strap better or worth in wearing comfort. they all wear extremely well, its more a matter of matching colour to the specific models than anything else. so you might want to give the bracelet a try for a week or so.



> All in all this will make a fine daily beater. Not sure why these 100M-WR military style Seiko 5's aren't offered in the US market. Definatly my favorite line-up in the $100-$200 range.


they weren't available in Germany too, until a few weeks back. just recently I saw for the first time a SNZ-G13 in a dealers shopping window, this might will happen in the US also....

cheers


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't find metal on skin comfortable. Which is the reason why I don't like it. It doesn't conform to the shape of the wrist as well either. I definatly agree that it matches the watch the best though.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mchart said:


> They sell a 37mm version. However the hands are different, the older version movement, and it is only 40m water resistant. I was actually going to purchase this version until I discovered the the gray-import only SNZG15.. Then I discovered the SNZG17 which is the best model out of them all in my opinion.
> 
> This one and the SNZG15 (Which is the brushed stainless) are 41mm. So it really isn't that big. I have decently small wrists and it fits fine.
> 
> IMO i'm fine with tolerating the slightly larger size and weight for the updated movement, number lume, and greater water resistance.


I'm having trouble figuring out if the SNZG15 has the number lume or not. Or if only the black version has it. I'm just a fan of the silver case look as opposed to the black case look. The black actually looks cool, it's just not my thing...


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

Is there a major difference between the K and J models other than where they've been made? I didn't quite get why AirWatch deliberately looked for the K model over the J.


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out if the SNZG15 has the number lume or not. Or if only the black version has it. I'm just a fan of the silver case look as opposed to the black case look. The black actually looks cool, it's just not my thing...


As mentioned, only the SNZG17 has the number lume.


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

G-Junkie said:


> Is there a major difference between the K and J models other than where they've been made? I didn't quite get why AirWatch deliberately looked for the K model over the J.


Only physical difference is that the 'J' model has 'Made in Japan' on the face of the watch. There aren't any differences besides that though. Just get whatever one you can find for cheaper. I beleive creationwatches is the cheapest price right now.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mchart said:


> As mentioned, only the SNZG17 has the number lume.


confirmed |>

cheers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mchart said:


> As mentioned, only the SNZG17 has the number lume.


Curses! Luckily, I don't really need any additions at the moment. =)


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

cal..45 said:


> lol, the lumed numbers were the reason why I already flipped my SNZ-G17. without them, the watch is for me better to read a night (less busy). but still you've made an excellent purchase, congrats :-!
> 
> in the morning, when not a lot of tension is on the mainspring, you can stop the second hand by pulling out the crown and put slight backpressure on it. after you've done that a couple times it is almsot as easy as a full-second-stop. no negative side effects are know to this method to date afaik. remember: the non-hacking movement is not made for highest precision (though a well regulated 7S26/36 can accomplish VERY good timekeeping) but for maximum toughness and reliability. a seiko with such a movement can run for many decades without ever being revisioned. not many mechanical watches are up to that.
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy,

Any photos of it on the Watchadoo. Still have not got mine but its at the top of my list right behind the BFK or Tuxedo diver.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

JERSTERCA said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Any photos of it on the Watchadoo. Still have not got mine but its at the top of my list right behind the BFK or Tuxedo diver.


hi jester,

no not at the moment, because the watch is at my mothers house. the watchadoo just arrived last friday and since my mom want to make it a christmas gift for me (she was still looking for one), she kept spontaniously the watch....:-d

but I'm going to visit her tomorrow or at the upcoming weekend, so I will try to sneak some pictures if I can, just stay tuned ;-)

cheers


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

Beats the hell out of a new tie :-d :-d

Looking forward to your photos 

PS for those looking for the older style on nylon the beige one showed on on one of the deal of the day sites for $ 55. a couple of days ago so it might show up again. I almost got one but really need the larger size of these |>


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

Ive got a question about the bracelets on the SNZG models. Do they have solid end links? If not, how would a super oyster fit? Should fit well because they are both 22mm in width, but I understand that the super oysters have thicker spring bars. Would they fit in the holes? Specifically the super oyster from w jean.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

nocam,

can't tell you about the oyster, but my watchadoo came with those fat seiko springbars (2.5mm) and they fit very well.


cheers


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

Wonderful news Cal..45, thanks. I am thinking about a SNZG15, but adding the super oyster to make it more robust.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't have the SNZG17 yet, but I have the 09 green. I bought it on nylon, but I really don't care for the OEM strap and put it on Zulu, which I thought was nice. Yesterday I put it on leather and that really works for me.


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice watch. I'm impressed by the stock bracelet. I wish Seiko would offer that on its SKX series.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@ jesterca and all,

as promised I managed to make some pictures of my SNZ-G15 with the beadblasted watchadoo attached. the watchadoo appears to be a very massive and heavy (about100 grams) bracelet, which seems to be made for eternity. wearing comfort is excellent and the strap wraps around the wrist perfectly, due to the many small links (although I have absolutely no complaints about the wearing comfort of the stock bracelets either). personally, I think it matches the watch case perfectly and helps to make an already great looking watch even better.

I purchased the SNZ-G15 from Rob of monsterwatches in the netherlands (Welkom bij Monsterwatches, gek van horloges!). Besides the bracelet there are two slight modifications on that watch, first - the crystal was replaced by a sapphire and second - since Seiko decides for some reason not to beadblast the space between the lugs, I had that done, also by Rob. I want to thank Rob very much for the nice and smooth transaction and can only recommend him to anyone who is looking for Seiko watches in the EU, for a reasonable price and good service. Okay, enough of the writing, I let the pictures talk for themselves - enjoy:
































































cheers


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

Alright, I received my Maratec ACU Zulu strap in today. I think it looks outstanding with the watch. The decreased weight and overall comfort (In my opinion) is what really makes it worth it over the steel bracelet.



















The accuracy of the watch seems to be doing quite well now after a couple of days as well. The first two days it was about 12 seconds off each day. Just did my check for today and it is only 5 seconds off. I set the time against the GPS timing at work, so i'm quite impressed.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

mchart,

great colour and a perfect match for the SNZ-G17, mine (well, when it was still mine) says hi ;-)



















cheers


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

cal..45 said:


> @ jesterca and all,
> 
> as promised I managed to make some pictures of my SNZ-G15 with the beadblasted watchadoo attached. the watchadoo appears to be a very massive and heavy (about100 grams) bracelet, which seems to be made for eternity. wearing comfort is excellent and the strap wraps around the wrist perfectly, due to the many small links (although I have absolutely no complaints about the wearing comfort of the stock bracelets either). personally, I think it matches the watch case perfectly and helps to make an already great looking watch even better.
> 
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

It still peeves me in the slightest that the numbered lume is only available in the the black model.

It makes me hurt so bad that I got a completely BS $300 parking ticket the other day.


----------



## magnus_draconis (Jan 2, 2010)

Fantastic pics in this thread! I've been eye'ing this watch for quite a long time now, since it has just about all the qualities I'm looking for in my first watch purchase. The only thing that has kept me from putting the money down is the size, as I've got a tiny 5.5" wrist. Any idea if this would fit me? Or would the large wrist presence (due to the 35mm glass) seem off?


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Very nice Seiko-5. I'd wear it.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

timetellinnoob said:


> It still peeves me in the slightest that the numbered lume is only available in the the black model.


why? I wrote it before and write it once again: I gurantee you, that those models with no lumed numbers are better to read at night (the whole purpose of lume right?) while the SNZ-G17 might look more spectacular when freshly charged, it certainly does not so in the middle of the night. as lume fades it will become more blurry and along with the lumed numbers in the hands way, this creates less legibility as with free hands and only the edges (markers) of the dial glowing.

cheers


----------



## malpei (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine arrived today! 100€ from HK, free shipping. Awesome watch!b-)b-)


----------



## Ochiman (May 10, 2010)

still wish my 07 had lumed numbers.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cal..45 said:


> why? I wrote it before and write it once again: I gurantee you, that those models with no lumed numbers are better to read at night (the whole purpose of lume right?) while the SNZ-G17 might look more spectacular when freshly charged, it certainly does not so in the middle of the night. as lume fades it will become more blurry and along with the lumed numbers in the hands way, this creates less legibility as with free hands and only the edges (markers) of the dial glowing.
> 
> cheers


I want the novelty of a cool lume to show people. =) I know people have bought watches for 'worse' reasons...

I know that's lame, but it is what it is. The silver/black model is cheaper, but then again it's pretty similar to the chrono I have, just slightly smaller and with no chrono function, and has the same lume pattern. I haven't purchased anything, so I'm not out any money on this or anything. It just seems tricksy of Seiko. The watches are the same except for finish, band, and lume. Might as well make the silver have lumed numbers, no? Just imo =/


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

timetellinnoob said:


> I want the novelty of a cool lume to show people. =) I know people have bought watches for 'worse' reasons...


well, if your major concern is to impress other people with lume, why don't you consider a (franken)monster or a T-100 tritium watch?

cheers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cal..45 said:


> well, if your major concern is to impress other people with lume, why don't you consider a (franken)monster or a T-100 tritium watch?
> 
> cheers


Well I do like the rest of the watch too, just black pvd is not my favorite feature (aside from liking traditional 'silver' watches the black generally seems too formal to me). It's an issue but not a deal breaker. Whichever I buy, if I buy, I'll accept and be happy with. It's like getting a car and every single option being available but the one you REALLY REALLY want (not need). You love the car but are bummed the one feature isn't available in that color or whatnot, but you know you could live without it. Do you make the leap and take something you will be happily 99.9999% satisfied with, or pass on the whole thing.

Since I have this unexpected and slightly bogus parking ticket I gotta pay off instead of getting another watch, I've got plenty of time to mull over it.


----------



## wtokyo (Nov 30, 2010)

Congratulations! Your photos are spectacular.

Just out of curiosity, have you compared the lumes of your watch to a Seiko Black Monster?


----------



## clikclok (Dec 15, 2010)

Great pics and awesome watch!

What tool did you guys use to change band? What size Zulu band works?


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

a small screwdriver is all you need. lug width is 22mm.


cheers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm now stuck between the PVD version, the silver/black version, and the silver/blue version of this watch. I don't know if it's getting phased out but various vendors seem to be getting out-of-stock-ish.


----------



## clikclok (Dec 15, 2010)

I notice there are 2 variants, the k and j, j is made in Japan. Where is k made?

Any preference over which one to buy? I assume J since I says made in japan on dial? It does cost 20-30 more dollars.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

clikclok said:


> I notice there are 2 variants, the k and j, j is made in Japan. Where is k made?
> 
> Any preference over which one to buy? I assume J since I says made in japan on dial? It does cost 20-30 more dollars.


I'm by no means a pro on this, but as far as I know, J generally does mean made in Japan and the others I believe are cased in China or something? I've heard it said there's no appreciable difference between them, but that people will usually have no problems paying for the cachet of a watch saying MADE IN JAPAN. When I bought my 007 I bought the K version... it has less writing on the face but to be completely honest I did it because I'm a cheap SOB.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

"K" stands for malaysia and there is no noticable difference to the japan version except for the price.


cheers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ordered a SNZG15J lastnight. The silver/black model.


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to know...does this watch have a 'screw-down-crown'...?

Best price I could find (US$150.00) was SKYWATCHES out of Singapore...are they reputable..?


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

no, it doesn't have a screw down crown and yes, skywatches are reliable (actually all singapore dealers I had ever business with).


cheers


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice watch.

Any other recommended online retailers other than skywatches?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Naturally said:


> Very nice watch.
> 
> Any other recommended online retailers other than skywatches?


I got mine from Skywatches. I ordered it last week early AM Monday (basically late late Sunday) and I got it on Thursday. This is with the Christmas rush, etc. I've also ordered from Creation Watches. And while I have not ordered a watch from Gnomon I've ordered straps from them on 4 or 5 occasions in the past few months...

**I actually have an order pending with Gnomon right now. They shipped several weeks back and I still haven't gotten it, when it usually takes a week/week and a half (mostly due to no one home to sign for it). I'm not about to bash them, they've earned the benefit of the doubt and I'm sure things like this happen with international shipping. Anders Tan (the guy who usually responds to the emails) is looking into it.**

I've gone off topic, but from my experience and what I've read here, there's at least a solid half-dozen completely reputable overseas dealers. And probably a half-dozen more I'm not thinking of.

[ EDIT 12-29-10: update to **; inexplicably, the straps arrived this morning in good order. I never heard back from the company after they were last checking, so I didn't really bother expecting it day-to-day anymore, but here we are. =) All is well. ]


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> I got mine from Skywatches. I ordered it last week early AM Monday (basically late late Sunday) and I got it on Thursday. This is with the Christmas rush, etc. I've also ordered from Creation Watches. And while I have not ordered a watch from Gnomon I've ordered straps from them on 4 or 5 occasions in the past few months...
> 
> I actually have an order pending with Gnomon right now. They shipped several weeks back and I still haven't gotten it, when it usually takes a week/week and a half (mostly due to no one home to sign for it). I'm not about to bash them, they've earned the benefit of the doubt and I'm sure things like this happen with international shipping. Anders Tan (the guy who usually responds to the emails) is looking into it.
> 
> I've gone off topic, but from my experience and what I've read here, there's at least a solid half-dozen completely reputable overseas dealers. And probably a half-dozen more I'm not thinking of.


Thanks for the info.

Enjoy the watch in good health.


----------



## pepedog (Jul 19, 2010)

*SOLD!!*
(incoming....maybe you should arrange for a cut from Seiko!)

thanks for the intro to this one. And, NICE pics! Enjoy


----------



## DWong5354 (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe I have really bad luck, but I purchased two of these off of reputable sellers on ebay, one from Singapore and another from Hong Kong, but none of them show the day of the week in roman numerals. The one on my wrist right now from Singapore(J1 variant) shows the day of the week in English or Arabic? The one from Hong Kong(K1 variant) shows the day of the week in the standard English or Spanish? format. It's nothing huge that bothers me but I just thought it would be something neat to have in my collection.

I contacted Harold(yobokies) about the possibility of modding for this model and he told me that some of the K versions have Roman/Eng, and some have Spanish/Eng.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

It's got nothing to do with bad luck, it's simply about the market and region those watches were made for. since many ebay sellers dealing with grey-market goods, they have to take whatever they can get. 


cheers


----------



## DWong5354 (Sep 20, 2010)

cal..45 said:


> It's got nothing to do with bad luck, it's simply about the market and region those watches were made for. since many ebay sellers dealing with grey-market goods, they have to take whatever they can get.
> 
> cheers


Thanks for the reply cal..45

Yeah I guess that would make sense.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

My watches have mostly spanish/latin variants but my military I got from Skywatches two weeks ago had Arabic. As long as it has English I'm set, but I think it's kinda cool to have kanji or numerals or something. Something interesting to show people... =)


----------



## A1ch3myst (Dec 20, 2010)

This thread convinced me to buy this watch. Here are a couple of cell phone pics of my new arrival.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

:-! Welcome to the party, A1ch3myst


cheers


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm joining the club with 3 x 1st: my first mechanical/automatic watch in my adult life, my first Seiko and my first post on WUS -- hiya everyone!










I got it today and the funny thing about it was that I didn't know what the alternative days of the week -- turned out it's the Roman numerals version.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Better late then never.:-!


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice watches. I do kinda wish Seiko did one, thought, that didn't have a date window at all, though, and put the numeral 3 there.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

JoeTritium said:


> Better late then never.:-!


 well... same for me... just join u guys today...


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

here's mine


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to G17 the club ;-)


cheers


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

one thing that bugs me about this piece is that... on the water resistance of the watch since the crown is not the screw down type... how does it able to really secure well against water seeping in? i notice numbers of seikos with 100m water resistence crowns turns as well...


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

It is a common misconception, that a screw down crown provides more water resistance than a non-screw down crown. A screw down crown is just safer in the way, that it can't pulled out accidentally during water activities. For that reason only most "serious" dive watches (which the military series is not) have a screw down crown. On the other hand you can make a non-screw down crown WR to 1000meters or more, but no manufacturer would ever do so. 

Besides scuba diving, my three SNZ's have seen all kind of water treatment - swimming pools, showers, rainstorms, mud, snow, ice, heat (natural and sauna) - none of them failed so I really wouldn't overrate the 100meter non-screw done thing. In fact I tend to ignore those ratings at all, it is mainly a marketing thing.


cheers


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military revisit*

As much as I've always loved this watch, I still couldn't've imagined when I started this thread that there'd be interest and responses to it a year and some thirty six days later. I musta hit on something!

I'm especially gratified that people have posted pictures of their own SNZGs here.

To encourage more photo posts, I figured I'd post these hopefully never-seen-before pics from various sessions last year. Hope you enjoy 'em.

Morning has broken




































The quintessential watch look


----------



## sharper (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military revisit*

One of my favorite Seiko 5 models!


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military revisit*

hey hey hey hey!!!!!! What the .....? Roman date? most of us got our K-makes with spanish date... how come... What model is that? Does it ends with K2?


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military revisit*

Thats a really good looking '5'|>


----------



## MrCyberdude (Aug 14, 2011)

I noticed your posts show 2 different Day formats that appear to be on the same watch.

Does this watch have 2 options for DAY format ?
i.e English (3 Characters(Mon,Thu & Sun)) as well as Roman Numerals (I,VI and Red Flag) all on the same watch ?



AirWatch said:


> The other weekday "language" is mostly in Roman numerals. Here's how it goes:
> 
> Sunday: Red Flag! ;-) No numbers here, just a red block.
> Monday: I
> ...


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military revisit*



sharper said:


> One of my favorite Seiko 5 models!


Exactly the same here, too, sharper


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military revisit*



Ed.YANG said:


> hey hey hey hey!!!!!! What the .....? Roman date? most of us got our K-makes with spanish date... how come... What model is that? Does it ends with K2?


No, it's a K1, just intended for a different market than the Spanish model. I remember that this particular variant wasn't too widely available when I was shopping for it a year ago.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

MrCyberdude said:


> I noticed your posts show 2 different Day formats that appear to be on the same watch.
> 
> Does this watch have 2 options for DAY format ?
> i.e English (3 Characters(Mon,Thu & Sun)) as well as Roman Numerals (I,VI and Red Flag) all on the same watch ?


Yes, best I know, all day/date Seikos have two language choices


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military revisit*



sjb said:


> Thats a really good looking '5'|>


Thank you, sjb. Y'know, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military revisit*



Ed.YANG said:


> hey hey hey hey!!!!!! What the .....? Roman date? most of us got our K-makes with spanish date... how come... What model is that? Does it ends with K2?


How about Arabic.:think:


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: SNZG17K1 Full tactical metal military revisit*

the one with arabic date are definately J-makes... no doubt about that, as i'm told by a retailer that the J-makes are originally intended for the middle east market.it's just that i'm surprised that most of us here, with K1 makes are with spanish and english dates. the roman/english dates are also released under K1???


----------



## A-380 (Aug 11, 2011)

Joy in looking and comprehending is nature's most beautiful Gift..
Congrats,I can feel your excitement.
Verry nice watch
Best regards
A-380


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

A-380 said:


> Joy in looking and comprehending is nature's most beautiful Gift..
> Congrats,I can feel your excitement.
> Verry nice watch
> Best regards
> A-380


I reckon this cool writing calls for a few more pics. Thank you A-380.


----------



## SanSanich (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi.
I've got a question. My wrist is 16,5 cm (6,5"?). Will this clock fit me?


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

SanSanich said:


> Hi.
> I've got a question. My wrist is 16,5 cm (6,5"?). Will this clock fit me?


I've got both 6.5" wrists and the SNZG17. It appears bigger than it really is since there is very little bezel and lots of dial. However, it fits well since the lugs don't hang over the sides of the wrist. You should be OK.

BTW- this might be a fluke, but mine literally keeps perfect time. Even when I take it off and place it on the pillow for 24 hours or more, it still will have the correct time to the second. Of course it might not be a fluke either. All of my Seiko automatics with the 7s_6 movements keep under 10 seconds per day.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

thats a great looking watch...Thats exactly the kind of watch Im looking for dressy with good lume....where can i find it online?


----------



## SanSanich (Sep 8, 2011)

hans caravan said:


> I've got both 6.5" wrists and the SNZG17. It appears bigger than it really is since there is very little bezel and lots of dial. However, it fits well since the lugs don't hang over the sides of the wrist. You should be OK.
> 
> BTW- this might be a fluke, but mine literally keeps perfect time. Even when I take it off and place it on the pillow for 24 hours or more, it still will have the correct time to the second. Of course it might not be a fluke either. All of my Seiko automatics with the 7s_6 movements keep under 10 seconds per day.


Thank you for the answer! Can you to take a photo of the clock on your wrist, please. :roll:

According to the specs, it has 40 hours' power reserve. b-)


----------



## 336gabriel (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is my SNZG15J on a different bracelet. I am a big fan of mesh and the STAIB is one of the best. This is the watch I wear to the office and has quickly become one of my favorites. It has excellent lume, good water resistance, and a classic simple dial.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

336gabriel said:


> Here is my SNZG15J on a different bracelet. I am a big fan of mesh and the STAIB is one of the best. This is the watch I wear to the office and has quickly become one of my favorites. It has excellent lume, good water resistance, and a classic simple dial.


With mesh bracelet does really make the watch look some kind of different...
This is just my personal opinion, instead of a "military" themed piece, now looks more subtle and soft... like office dress watch.


----------



## SanSanich (Sep 8, 2011)

Why everyone call them "Military"? They are "Sports" ackording to the sign on them.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SanSanich said:


> Why everyone call them "Military"? They are "Sports" ackording to the sign on them.


It's a military-style dial. Some people abhor Seiko's 5 logo. I think the 5 itself is OK looking, it's the 'SPORTS' that seems inappropriate on some designs. I live with it though.


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Airwatch how is the black coating holding up so far. I have liked this one for a while and its still high on my list.


----------



## Lkopo (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh man, now I gota have one aswell!


----------



## WTCNerd (Aug 27, 2011)

Can the name from the dial be removed? I would be interested in it only if the 5 and Seiko could be peeled off, anyone try this?


----------



## Lkopo (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys!
As seen the lume is great!
But how long does it last? (maybe missed that info in thread, sorry)

Can anyone tell me how long the lume lasts?
Is it readable over the night?


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lkopo said:


> Is it readable over the night?


Perfectly.


----------



## Lkopo (Jan 21, 2011)

rodia77 said:


> Perfectly.


Thank you!


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

My SNZG03 just arrived. It came with a metal bracelet but I put it on a nato to wear today.


----------



## Lkopo (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh that's beautiful!


----------



## Unadan (Aug 30, 2011)

So just to confirm...the lume on the K1 and J1 models are the same? Numbers and hash marks on both dials are lumed?


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

Unadan said:


> So just to confirm...the lume on the K1 and J1 models are the same? Numbers and hash marks on both dials are lumed?


Yes.


----------



## Unadan (Aug 30, 2011)

^Thanks! I just ordered one of these (K1 version) from CreationWatches. Hopefully I'll have it by the end of the week and I'll post a couple of pictures when I get it.


----------



## Unadan (Aug 30, 2011)

Just got mine today from CreationWatches (btw great service and super fast shipping from Singapore to my house):

http://


----------



## Bezel (Feb 10, 2006)

Because of this thread I ordered a Seiko SNZG 13 from Superchrono in Singapore on August 30th. Have not received the watch and I've emailed them twice 
and both times got the same response, which was "we will look into it". 

Any suggestions on how to handle this situation?

Thanks,
Bezel


----------



## SanSanich (Sep 8, 2011)

Bezel said:


> Because of this thread I ordered a Seiko SNZG 13 from Superchrono in Singapore on August 30th. Have not received the watch and I've emailed them twice
> and both times got the same response, which was "we will look into it".
> 
> Any suggestions on how to handle this situation?
> ...


You can ask for refund. They will get your money back.
But before that you should have read this thread! https://www.watchuseek.com/f65/superchrono-reputable-366027.html


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

I've bought 4 watches from these guys. They all arrived within 3 days.

Seiko Guy 5 Sports 7S36 Auto 100m Sport Watch Xpress SNZG17J1 | eBay



Bezel said:


> Because of this thread I ordered a Seiko SNZG 13 from Superchrono in Singapore on August 30th. Have not received the watch and I've emailed them twice
> and both times got the same response, which was "we will look into it".
> 
> Any suggestions on how to handle this situation?
> ...


----------



## Bezel (Feb 10, 2006)

I contacted Pay Pal and fortunately I was within 45 days, otherwise I don't think I would have any recourse. Pay Pal will try and contact them and see if they
respond. A refund is OK with me. But I sure want that watch! 

Bezel


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

recieved by 15k1 the other day:









Love it, but I have a question. I know that most auto's require a break-in period to reach optimal accuracy, but what kind of fluctuation is normal during this time? I've had the watch for two days...the first 12 or so hours after i got it were fine, but since then it's been losing time at a rate of about a minute every hour or two. This seems to be wayyyy above the norm, and I'm pretty concerned. I shot an email to creationwatches, which is where I purchased it, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Unadan said:


> Just got mine today from CreationWatches (btw great service and super fast shipping from Singapore to my house):
> 
> http://


Any chance of finding this in US website just to avoid international shipping and customs duty hassles.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ksrao_74 said:


> Any chance of finding this in US website just to avoid international shipping and customs duty hassles.


I'm not sure about US dealers, but if it's simply qualms over shipping coming from the far east, I initially had the same 'is this going to be problematic?' feeling. You don't have too much to worry about, though I hear Canada can have customs issues (I can't see where you are located). I've ordered watches from the Phillipines, Singapore, and Hong Kong and I've not had one major issue. There was one time a Gnomon strap order took 3 weeks instead of the usual 1 week, never found out what happened with that, but everything always arrives and in good order. If anything, shipping from these places have beyond exceeded my expectations. If I remember right, I ordered my SKX007 on a Saturday night and I think I got it on Tuesday morning before I even went to work. That's... insanity.


----------



## Campbell Cao (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone else have any problems with the lume? I can get it to glow as bright as the first pictures with an LED light shining for around a minute, but it quickly fades into almost nothing by 5 minutes. 10 minutes later, there is almost no lume left. The sunlight method does activate the lume, but by the time I get to a dark setting it is also gone. Is it a function of poorly applied lume/something else, or am I mistaken in thinking this Seiko had a lume that lasted more than 10 minutes.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Mine last all night. The numbers fade fast, but the markers will go 8~10 hours.



Campbell Cao said:


> Does anyone else have any problems with the lume? I can get it to glow as bright as the first pictures with an LED light shining for around a minute, but it quickly fades into almost nothing by 5 minutes. 10 minutes later, there is almost no lume left. The sunlight method does activate the lume, but by the time I get to a dark setting it is also gone. Is it a function of poorly applied lume/something else, or am I mistaken in thinking this Seiko had a lume that lasted more than 10 minutes.


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

No military time lume? 
How in the world could you tell am from pm?
At night ; )

Very cool 5!


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Campbell Cao said:


> Is it a function of poorly applied lume/something else, or am I mistaken in thinking this Seiko had a lume that lasted more than 10 minutes.


Try to look at it at night, without exposing the watch to any bright light beforehand, but when your eyes are used to darkness. From what you're saying it seems to me that you're 'testing' the lume when your eyes work in full daylight mode, so to say.


----------



## ahn101 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Just got the SNZG17J1 last Saturday within less than one day from mywatcheshub.com. Everything looks fine until i noticed 1 thing. When i pull out the crown to the second click, the second hand did not stop. The second hand continue running. Is this normal for this model or a defect or i just bought a fake watch? Where can i find the serial number for this watch? How long does the lume can last? It looks like mine can last for only short period. Hope you guys can help me clarify the issues since i'm new to this thread.thanks.


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

ahn101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just got the SNZG17J1 last Saturday within less than one day from mywatcheshub.com. Everything looks fine until i noticed 1 thing. When i pull out the crown to the second click, the second hand did not stop. The second hand continue running. Is this normal for this model or a defect or i just bought a fake watch? Where can i find the serial number for this watch? How long does the lume can last? It looks like mine can last for only short period. Hope you guys can help me clarify the issues since i'm new to this thread.thanks.


This watch has the 7s36 movement which does not hack. The lump lasts for hours- but your eyes need to be adjusted to the dark in order to see it the best.


----------



## ahn101 (Nov 22, 2011)

hans caravan said:


> This watch has the 7s36 movement which does not hack. The lump lasts for hours- but your eyes need to be adjusted to the dark in order to see it the best.


Thanks for the clarification hans. My last query will be regarding on the Cal. number. What is the different between the small Cal. number printed at the front dial (7S36 04Z2 R2) and the one printed at the see-thru caseback (7S36 03J0 A4).


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

ahn101 said:


> Thanks for the clarification hans. My last query will be regarding on the Cal. number. What is the different between the small Cal. number printed at the front dial (7S36 04Z2 R2) and the one printed at the see-thru caseback (7S36 03J0 A4).


Honestly, I don't have the slightest clue.


----------



## ahn101 (Nov 22, 2011)

hans caravan said:


> Honestly, I don't have the slightest clue.


Its ok hans, someone from other thread already replied this query.



BartlebyBay said:


> The first 4 letter/numbers of both are the movement, the second 4 digits on the dial are the dial code, while the second four digits on the caseback are the case code. They dont normally coincide, reflecting different combinations of dial, hands,and case.


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

edit - dupe


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

Stupid question...why can these only be bought online?
I can't find them anywhere in stores, or even on Seiko's website. :-s


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

^^ Got mine on eBay.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

MarekG said:


> Stupid question...why can these only be bought online?
> I can't find them anywhere in stores, or even on Seiko's website. :-s


Unfortunately that is the case with many many Seikos you read about here on this forum.

It's not so much the QUESTION that is stupid it's the ANSWERS you get that are usually stupid.
I asked the same question when I visited my local jeweler and Seiko AD.
They didn't give me a clear cut answer either. 
The sales person just said that their hq office decided the product portfolio for their stores.
So that's a pretty useless answer (to say the least).

Ah well I prefer to buy my watches online anyway, there's a lot of money to be saved that way.
It's a bit of a gamble with the warranty sometimes.
Some online stores claim their watches are sold with 'International warranty' but usually that's not the case.


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the answer. I understand that stores can't realistically carry one of every Seiko, so just they stock what they expect will sell best. I've only ever seen one store with an Orange Monster in stock, and that was a hole-in-the-wall store that I wouldn't have bought from, anyway. Oh well lol.

I guess I'm just unimpressed by the websites and ebay sellers that are selling the SNZG17. What bugs me even more is that I can't find it on Seiko's website. Maybe an independent authorized dealer can find it though their own catalog (though at a premium).


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

A very cool watch!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I figure this would be the thread to ask, as it pertains to the SNZG17... Has anyone ever swapped an SNZG17 dial (specifically the lumed numerals) into an SKX007 case for a military mod? I know I'm hearing the lume looks better in photos than it does in real life, but I still think it'd look cool. And I don't think I've seen anyone do it yet....


----------



## ahn101 (Nov 22, 2011)

Guys, need your favour. Did anyone know where i can find original replacement strap for this watch. Mine got scratch at the clasp. Thanks.


----------



## chuzzwuzzer (Dec 13, 2011)

Mchart said:


> Alright, I received my Maratec ACU Zulu strap in today. I think it looks outstanding with the watch. The decreased weight and overall comfort (In my opinion) is what really makes it worth it over the steel bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is the ACU Zulu more greenish than grey ?


----------



## hyomin (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey, it will be my first auto; looking si nice! but it's still in HK where i have family who buy it for me. Gonna have it in 1 week !

I actually have 1 question: When i google it, find lot of picture i can see a "full black" version and "gun metal", is that the same ? For example, on creationwatches there is the K1 version look more black than the J1. Because on the pic there look so different but with the same ref code..just wondering..
They text me that it is the "SNZG17J1".

Oh other question: i have plan to put a leather brown bracelet, do you have any pics of that ? Just find this: https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...litary-field-mechanical-snzg17-pics-side2.jpg 
Look great, but want to see with a darker brown leather.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

hyomin said:


> I actually have 1 question: When i google it, find lot of picture i can see a "full black" version and "gun metal", is that the same ? For example, on creationwatches there is the K1 version look more black than the J1. Because on the pic there look so different but with the same ref code..just wondering..
> They text me that it is the "SNZG17J1".


It's the same watch and it's "gun metal", not any deep black. However, the colour "changes" and depending on lighting conditions it may appear to be black or blackish or dark even with greenish or brownish tints sometimes.



> Oh other question: i have plan to put a leather brown bracelet, do you have any pics of that ? Just find this: https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...litary-field-mechanical-snzg17-pics-side2.jpg
> Look great, but want to see with a darker brown leather.


Here's a few more pics of this watch on a dark leather strap from a Polish forum:
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4448/sam1307j.jpg
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/6147/sam1321.jpg
http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/9392/sam1318.jpg
http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/4108/sam1315.jpg


----------



## papa_giorgio (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a manual wind function on this watch? Or do i have to spin it a few times before setting the time?


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

papa_giorgio said:


> Does anyone know if there's a manual wind function on this watch? Or do i have to spin it a few times before setting the time?


No, there's no manual wind, one of the reasons why I sold mine away.


----------



## papa_giorgio (Sep 30, 2011)

So how many times do i have to spin this thing before I can accurately set the time without worrying about it stopping while changing time. This is going to be my weekend beater, and expecting it to be in a box most days in the week. I usually use my dressier watch for work during the week.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

R.E the thread title...

Full tactical metal military 

Full in what way? It seems only a quarter full!

Tactical? Full tactical? Wtf.

Metal? What kind? It seems strange just to call it metal. I'll take a guess and say stainless steel.

Military? The styling I guess? 

If someone could just wrap it up for of I would be all thank you very much kind sir.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Think Full Metal Jacket play on words for Seiko military style SNZG17K1.


----------



## dspaulson (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone know where to find a replacement (non see-through) caseback for this watch? I assume the 5's are all similar (but also all see-through, are they not?) I figure there are probably many casebacks that would fit, but if anyone had some info on a supplier of such replacement parts, that'd be really helpful. I just pinged motor city watch works to see they could help me out...but it's something I could simply do myself if I could find the part....


Thanks
Dan


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Yobokies has some, you would have to email Harold with your model to see he has one for your watch, [email protected] and his photobook album Pictures by yobokies - Photobucket









An example, he has more pics of them scattered through the albums.


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2011)

Jake at 10 watches has them too.


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

One of my favorite watches. Pretty much wear it every day. 

Made it tacticool for you:


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Lostinthewoods said:


> One of my favorite watches. Pretty much wear it every day.
> 
> Made it tacticool for you:


You really want to edit that image in line with the forum rules, before the mods get to you.


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

marksmadsen said:


> You really want to edit that image in line with the forum rules, before the mods get to you.


I wasn't aware that my picture was offensive. I will edit my post and cease to post here further. Had I known of the policy prior to joining I wouldn't have joined. Sorry if I have offended anyone.

Regards,


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Lostinthewoods said:


> I wasn't aware that my picture was offensive. I will edit my post and cease to post here further. Had I known of the policy prior to joining I wouldn't have joined. Sorry if I have offended anyone.
> 
> Regards,


Not a question of offence or otherwise, it's simply about the rules of the forum. I'm not a mod, I didn't make the rules, but there they are. I simply pointed them out.


----------



## papa_giorgio (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, I just got mine last week, and I have a question about the Day function... As the watch hit midnight, the date advances, but the day advances to the secondary language and stays there for a few hours. It was in Arabic at 1:30am last night. I just wanted to know if this is normal operation of the watch. The day is correct when I wake up, but it's annoying during late nights.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

papa_giorgio said:


> Hi, I just got mine last week, and I have a question about the Day function... As the watch hit midnight, the date advances, but the day advances to the secondary language and stays there for a few hours. It was in Arabic at 1:30am last night. I just wanted to know if this is normal operation of the watch. The day is correct when I wake up, but it's annoying during late nights.


Yes, the entire day/date change takes place between about 10pm-2am (don't engage the day/date between 9p-3a; you could ruin the gears). The day/date changes at this time, IMO, because the vast majority of the world is generally asleep, and/or no one sees it or truly needs to know the day/date because you should know by that point in time. It's just the way it works. They rotate very slowly but it does have to rotate past the alternate day, ya know?


----------



## papa_giorgio (Sep 30, 2011)

Sweet, I was hoping that was the case and not have to send it back for repair. Thanks for the reply! 

I have the Maratac MI-6 strap coming in the mail, same color as what you have in your profile pic, can't wait to slap that on, as I think the metal bracelet is a little cheap. It's squeaky when you move it. But you do get a lot of watch for 150 bucks.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

mine :










https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/big-military-soft-mod-snzg13k1-660680.html


----------



## big_raji (Apr 1, 2012)

Just got my SNZG17 and noticed that the bracelet was really squeaky. Like big time. Any minor movement would be met with "squeak squeak squeak" noises.

Slapped a leather strap on it that I thought would match really well, and I think it matches a bit too well. I kinda like some of the pics in here with a brown or tan strap for some contrast. What do you guys think?


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

This combo looks great. I'm not a fan of black dials and brown leather bands.



big_raji said:


> What do you guys think?


----------



## big_raji (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks! I feel like at first glance, I just kinda looked at it and said "hunh" to myself. In my imagination, I knew it would match really well. But I feel like I may have hyped it up and raised my expectations before I did the band swap. Maybe I'll feel differently tomorrow. Right now, it's like looking at a husband and wife with matching sweaters.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

big_raji said:


> Just got my SNZG17 and noticed that the bracelet was really squeaky. Like big time. Any minor movement would be met with "squeak squeak squeak" noises.
> 
> Slapped a leather strap on it that I thought would match really well, and I think it matches a bit too well. I kinda like some of the pics in here with a brown or tan strap for some contrast. What do you guys think?


Not bad, although brown/tan would look better, indeed, IMO.
As for the squeaking noises, I now remembered my piece was making them, too, although AFAIR they stopped after a few weeks of wearing the watch.


----------



## big_raji (Apr 1, 2012)

rodia77 said:


> Not bad, although brown/tan would look better, indeed, IMO.


Thanks. I think the issue is the black ion plating on the case. Black dial, black case, black strap. If the case were stainless steel like the SNZG15 but still had the red sweep hand, I think I would like it better. In the photos it's not as black, but in real life the black/black/black doesn't look as good as I thought it would.



rodia77 said:


> As for the squeaking noises, I now remembered my piece was making them, too, although AFAIR they stopped after a few weeks of wearing the watch.


Good to know. I don't think I could possibly put up with a few weeks of that though.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

big_raji said:


> Thanks! I feel like at first glance, I just kinda looked at it and said "hunh" to myself. In my imagination, I knew it would match really well. But I feel like I may have hyped it up and raised my expectations before I did the band swap. Maybe I'll feel differently tomorrow. Right now, it's like looking at a husband and wife with matching sweaters.


You bought the version of this watch with black dial and black ion plating on a black bracelet...and you think it looks too black on a black leather strap??? LOL!

FWIW, I think it look stupendous on that strap. Sometimes pushing the look all the way really works.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

That looks *gorgeous* on that (Brady?) strap.


----------



## big_raji (Apr 1, 2012)

marksmadsen said:


> You bought the version of this watch with black dial and black ion plating on a black bracelet...and you think it looks too black on a black leather strap??? LOL!


Lol, yes. I can be difficult at times. I guess I basically bought and received 3 Seikos with 3 replacement leather straps in the past 5 days, so maybe I was all shopped out by the time I got this set together. Today it has officially grown on me.



timetellinnoob said:


> That looks *gorgeous* on that (Brady?) strap.


Thanks! Yup, it's a 22mm Brady strap. It was a little bit snug, and the sailcloth pattern is rubbing off near the lugs. I think it's Seiko's fault though, not Brady straps. Many online sites list the band width of this watch differently. I've seen 20mm, 21mm, and even 21.3mm! Such an odd number.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

juanljal55 said:


> So how many times do i have to spin this thing before I can accurately set the time without worrying about it stopping while changing time. This is going to be my weekend beater, and expecting it to be in a box most days in the week. I usually use my dressier watch for work during the week.


Not exactly sure what you mean. It's always going to stop if you don't wear it, but if you shake it for a minute or two it shouldn't stop while you set the time..? Is that what you mean? If say I plan on wearing a particular auto the next day, before I go to bed I'll shake it for a few minutes and set the time, that's usually plenty of winding to keep it going through the night.

For me personally if I'm not all gaga about one particular watch at any time, the way I do a rotation is wear a watch one day, wear another the next. You might be able to get away with a 3 watch rotation doing this. I think the Seiko 7s26 has a 40-44hr range (or somewhere about that) but I've never timed. Some people consider it dorky to wear watches around the house but I'll do it to keep an auto wound if I need to.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

big_raji said:


> Lol, yes. I can be difficult at times. I guess I basically bought and received 3 Seikos with 3 replacement leather straps in the past 5 days, so maybe I was all shopped out by the time I got this set together. Today it has officially grown on me.
> 
> Thanks! Yup, it's a 22mm Brady strap. It was a little bit snug, and the sailcloth pattern is rubbing off near the lugs. I think it's Seiko's fault though, not Brady straps. Many online sites list the band width of this watch differently. I've seen 20mm, 21mm, and even 21.3mm! Such an odd number.


Glad you're liking it. If you stop liking it, send it on to me, black accessories suit me 

The lugs are 22mm. Websites may lie, but calipers don't. And straps are rarely made with any high degree of precision.


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

For those who want to see it on a lighter coloured strap.


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

I figured I would give an update on this watch. I beleive i've had this watch for about two years now. I can't really recall.

Anyways, it's been with me through quite a bit. Out of all of my watches it has been the most reliable and most accurate.

It consistantly runs +1 second a day. When I first got it two years ago, and for about the first half of year it ran about +17 seconds a day. I then put the watch in storage in a watch winder of mine for about half a year. The next time I decided to really start paying attention to it and wearing it again it was running no more then +1 a day. Frankly, i'm amazed that such a cheap mechanical is running so spot on. I own a couple mid-range 2892/93 watches and they run nowhere near this.

I guess I don't know what to say. For $130 this watch has held up better and runs better then watches i've paid $2000 for. Due to my luck with this cheap little Seiko i'm almost considering selling my entire collection and just sticking with this thing from here on out. Whats the point in buying/keeping thousand dollar mechanicals if they can't even match the performance of my little badass?


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice watch! How scratch-resistant (or not) is the bracelet?


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

IGotId said:


> Nice watch! How scratch-resistant (or not) is the bracelet?


The vast majority of my watches are worn with on a NATO strap. So I cannot comment on bracelet durability. Just looking at the bracelet though I can tell you that it isn't very high quality and would likely look like crap after what i've done with my watch.


----------



## bambini (Apr 15, 2012)

here's mine...


----------



## squad4eman (May 19, 2010)

Great watch, quick question, does it have a screw down crown?
Thanks.


----------



## ksk1781 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## eisenhower (Aug 3, 2012)

I wish the dial was less busy with all the logos and what not


----------



## big_raji (Apr 1, 2012)

I just slapped this on an olive NATO with black PVD rings, and I love the look. It's my first NATO ever, and figured $15 was a throwaway price if I didn't like it.









The olive is a bit too bright green compared to other olive clothing I have, but still a good match. I already want to upgrade to a tan leather NATO with black rings for $60. This watch was made for a NATO.


----------



## Smeghead (Aug 3, 2008)

Debating whether or not to pull the trigger with this one. Never had a gunmetal watch before. For some reason I've really got it in my head that the almost-black finish will not go very well with some certain clothes.


----------



## ksk1781 (Jun 5, 2012)

Guys can anyone reconfirm the lugwidth of this watch. Im looking for a black sailcloth strap and when I measured the last time it was 23mm. Im confused as whether to go for 22 mm or 24mm strap.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^It's 22mm.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Smeghead said:


> Debating whether or not to pull the trigger with this one. Never had a gunmetal watch before. For some reason I've really got it in my head that the almost-black finish will not go very well with some certain clothes.


I can't think of any colour it wouldn't go with well or very well. Did you have anything specific in mind?


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Black is the color
**



*


----------



## mchlwise (Sep 19, 2012)

Had this watch and really loved it. 

Last year, I was walking down a sidewalk and tripped, somehow landing with my wrist right under me. The angle the watch hit, with all my weight on top of it, was enough to break the crystal. :-( I did my best to clean and blow out all the fragments, but the movement also became unreliable.

Over the past few months I've gotten into watch customizing and recently put the face from this watch into a 007 case for what now looks very much like a "Seiko GSAR" (similar to the Marathon GSAR). 

I love the watch, but after my experience go with something with a bezel now.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Question to all of the snzg17 owners: after usage how is the gunmetal coating holding up against scratches? I have alwayd had the impression that these type of watches have a smaller lifespan than normal watches that can get repolished or rebrushed easily.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

The ion-plating holds up well in all but the most abusive and extraordinarily harsh usage or accident. Non-owners are often overly concerned about this. I have worn a handful of all-black Seikos, Casios and Citizens and have yet to manage an unsightly, bare-metal-showing scratch on any of them through regular, everyday use.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

AirWatch said:


> The ion-plating holds up well in all but the most abusive and extraordinarily harsh usage or accident. Non-owners are often overly concerned about this. I have worn a handful of all-black Seikos, Casios and Citizens and have yet to manage an unsightly, bare-metal-showing scratch on any of them through regular, everyday use.


Thanks. Have no experience myself, but my brother owned a black titanium watch, and his bracelet, where he rests his wrist on his desk at work, got through the black really fast (a few months).

Awesome photo by the way!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mchlwise said:


> Had this watch and really loved it.
> 
> Last year, I was walking down a sidewalk and tripped, somehow landing with my wrist right under me. The angle the watch hit, with all my weight on top of it, was enough to break the crystal. :-( I did my best to clean and blow out all the fragments, but the movement also became unreliable.
> 
> ...


Uhh.... let's see it!


----------



## Sneezer (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,

I just ordered one for myself, and did not receive it yet, but i have been looking at these pictures with the Roman numbers on the date.









What kind of number "4" is that? IIII ?!


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

I believe the IIII would be for the 4th day of the week. Wed/Thur depending on if it starts with Sun/Mon as the first day. Don't worry, I believe it will still have the English days as well.


----------



## Sneezer (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes of course, but 4 in roman Characters is IV, not IIII...

EDIT : 


> "There is a story that a famous clockmaker had constructed a clock for Louis XIV, king of France. The clockmaker had naturally used IV for four. When the clock was shown to the king, he remarked that IIII should have been used instead of IV. When it was explained to him that IV was correct, he still insisted, so that there was nothing to do but change the clock dial. This introduced the custom of using IIII for four. This is probably only a story, however, as IIII occurs long before the time of Louis XIV. And this same story is also told in connection with other monarchs. There is one reason why IIII is preferable to IV, and it may have caused the change. On the other side of the clock dial the VIII is the heaviest number, consisting of four heavy strokes and one light one, as it is usually made. It would destroy the symmetry to have the IV with only two heavy strokes on the other side. Thus IIII with four heavy strokes is much to be preferred. The change may therefore have been made for reasons of symmetry


Source : FAQ: Roman IIII vs. IV on Clock Dials

Anyway, i hope mine comes in Roman Chars , rather than Spanish, it'll be the suprise...


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sneezer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just ordered one for myself, and did not receive it yet, but i have been looking at these pictures with the Roman numbers on the date.
> 
> ...


That's an horologically cool kind: Roman numerals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Sneezer (Nov 26, 2012)

rodia77 said:


> That's an horologically cool kind: Roman numerals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Congrats on your purchase!


Incredible, i never noticed it before...


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Sneezer said:


> Yes of course, but 4 in roman Characters is IV, not IIII...
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> ...


It doesn't really matter if IIII is actually a Roman Numeral or not. It is the accepted form used on all watches and clocks.


----------



## ronald1457 (Jan 6, 2013)

Whats the difference between K and J. J is made in Japan right? Is it higher quality watches?


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

ronald1457 said:


> Whats the difference between K and J. J is made in Japan right? Is it higher quality watches?


No not better. Just cosmetic differences.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

ronald1457 said:


> Whats the difference between K and J. J is made in Japan right? Is it higher quality watches?


Will this _ever_ die??


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Will this _ever_ die??


Give them a break. It was their first post. They will soon learn to rely on the search function. Which BTW was just upgraded to a Google search if I remembered correctly.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Will this _ever_ die??


Not as long as Seiko keeps doing model numbers like this... =\


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

ronald1457 said:


> Whats the difference between K and J. J is made in Japan right? Is it higher quality watches?


The general understanding which may or may not be accurate as Seiko is typically mum on such matters, is that the J and K models are intended for different global markets some of which require or prefer the "Made in Japan" on the dial.

Both versions are identical, cosmetically and otherwise, save for the obvious "MADE IN JAPAN" script and the not-so-readily-obvious differences in the choice of the second language for the day-date. These choices are not clearly identified or advertised and could change within the same model in different production runs. So, it's best to ask the seller about the particular watch that you would get.

This is a rather long-discontinued model.

Hope this helps and welcome aboard.

Here's a shot from just a few minutes ago to see you in with


----------



## Borneogeek (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's mine. (sorry for the dust and poorer iphone camera quality) It's the J model and I'm loving it. Experimented with many straps and settled with this one. Gets a number of compliments from colleagues who keep thinking it's an IWC Pilot.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

@borenogeek,
Nice strap! May I ask where you got it? Thanks.


----------



## Borneogeek (Jan 18, 2013)

C4L18R3 said:


> @borenogeek,
> Nice strap! May I ask where you got it? Thanks.


Walked into SuperChrono in Singapore when I was there and just picked it up form the display case. There's a huge selection of straps to choose from. Don't really know what the brand of the strap is but it's basically a flieger/pilot style brown leather with a matte-black carbon Panerai-style buckle.

Sorry I can't help with any more specific info. I can check the exact brand and part number the next time I'm there.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Borneogeek said:


> Walked into SuperChrono in Singapore when I was there and just picked it up form the display case. There's a huge selection of straps to choose from. Don't really know what the brand of the strap is but it's basically a flieger/pilot style brown leather with a matte-black carbon Panerai-style buckle.
> 
> Sorry I can't help with any more specific info. I can check the exact brand and part number the next time I'm there.


Thanks. That's ok, I just might have a business trip to Singapore sometime in the foreseeable future. I'll just Google SuperChrono.


----------



## krusty50 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just bought a SNZG17J1 from ivshc on ebay.

Look at the awesome wrapping ... had a really awkward conversation with the lady at the post office haha.









Installed a Maratac Rubber diver band with red stichings, liking it so far.


----------



## Keaz (Feb 13, 2013)

Well I'm sold on this bugger. I've gotta get one for myself. Apologies for the noob question though, as I'm planning on collecting a few nato/maratac straps as well, why is it that the majority of them are installed incorrectly? Is it intentional? Just curious if there is reason/benefit. Thanks.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Keaz said:


> Well I'm sold on this bugger. I've gotta get one for myself. Apologies for the noob question though, as I'm planning on collecting a few nato/maratac straps as well, why is it that the majority of them are installed incorrectly? Is it intentional? Just curious if there is reason/benefit. Thanks.


What is an incorrect install? Can you show a picture? Just wondering if I'm doing it wrong without knowing it 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Keaz (Feb 13, 2013)

Like this>>
View attachment 977785

Rings on left not secure, tension pulls rear springbar; rings on right not securing excess, just folded through.

VS this>>
View attachment 977786

Rings on left alleviate tension from both SB's, rings on right secure excess from coming loose.

Please excuse my ignorance as I don't own these straps yet. But having ridden motorcycles for 10+ years, using D rings is second nature. I would think even desk divers and enthusiasts (no offense to anyone!) would still prefer the more secure way of attaching the NATO style straps. IMO the second method looks both correct and obvious. It's like buying fancy running shoes and not lacing them up correctly.

*1st img from google, second from Wiki


----------



## Keaz (Feb 13, 2013)

PS sorry for the threadjacking, and thanks for all the great pics so far from members! 

I'm still looking for a reputable seller with US warranty if anyone can help


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Keaz, I didn't know what you meant about the straps at first as well, so thanks for the visuals and explanation -- you seem to have a valid point here!


----------



## Keaz (Feb 13, 2013)

I think it would work better! BTW, _I _used to be the kid wearing running shoes that weren't laced up correctly.

^rehabilitated sneaker addict 

PS- the question remains, is it intentional? Seems like the majority of the photos I've seen were using the first method.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Keaz said:


> PS- the question remains, is it intentional? Seems like the majority of the photos I've seen were using the first method.


I agree with you that the 2nd pic is logically correct. People may be doing it as in the 1st pic maybe due to the fact that (1) it's naturally very similar to most NATOs or (2) they are unaware (like me) of the way it's secured in that 2nd pic. In the case where others may be aware of securing it as you described in the 2nd pic, it's possible that it is uncomfortable to some (seeing as there is a small bulge that might put pressure on the wrist.) I don't currently have a 5-ring Zulu in my strap collection but I sure will give it a try.

Going back to the topic of this watch... I got an SNZG13J recently and was so happy with it that I decided to gift it to my brother instead. No really. I wanted to share my enthusiasm for Seikos to my bro so off it went with a number of straps so he could enjoy it. Now I'm contemplating on getting a matte version or this SNZG17 which is also cool.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Still wish I could see the lumed numeral dial stuck in an SKX case =)


----------



## Ario816 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the forum and watch collecting in general. Finally got around to picking up one of these based on the recommendations of this thread. Got it through ebay and through on a Maratac Zulu strap as soon as i got it. The lume is ridiculous on this. My first automatic and Im loving it so far!
View attachment 1015755
View attachment 1015756


----------



## jimdgreat1 (Mar 31, 2013)

New guy here. Just leaving a picture.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

jimdgreat1 said:


> New guy here. Just leaving a picture.


Welcome, and that would look great on an olive or sand nato.


----------



## HackingMovement (Apr 6, 2013)

One more joining the SNZG17 club. Specifically looked for a J1 model. Mine came with roman numerals and/or english calendar.










Received it last week unfortunately I haven't yet given it any wrist time. I'm having some issues with the bracelet. Never dealt with screw type pins before so I'm at a loss right know about which tools to get, which size, etc.

Have any of you done the bracelet resize for yourselves? How secure are the pins? The screw heads seem so easy to strip...


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my J1 delivered today. Took the bracelet off till I get it sized or decided on a leather strap for it. Have it on a grey nylon for now.


----------



## big_raji (Apr 1, 2012)

Keaz said:


> Like this>>
> View attachment 977785
> 
> Rings on left not secure, tension pulls rear springbar; rings on right not securing excess, just folded through.
> ...


Very interested in what you're describing here, but the picture attachments don't show up for me. Does anyone have any links to the pics in this post?


----------



## HackingMovement (Apr 6, 2013)

Vdubz said:


> Got my J1 delivered today. Took the bracelet off till I get it sized or decided on a leather strap for it. Have it on a grey nylon for now.


I'd like to get a nylon strap like yours unfortunately the only ones I've been able to find around here are nato style. Since the watch has a back glass lid I feel it would be a shame to cover that up. Not to mention I'm and outdoors guy and any debris/particles that could get trapped in between the strap and glass would certainly accelerate any wear and/or scratch it. I'm really keen on this more traditional design.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

HackingMovement said:


> I'd like to get a nylon strap like yours unfortunately the only ones I've been able to find around here are nato style. Since the watch has a back glass lid I feel it would be a shame to cover that up. Not to mention I'm and outdoors guy and any debris/particles that could get trapped in between the strap and glass would certainly accelerate any wear and/or scratch it. I'm really keen on this more traditional design.


Try here Strapped For Time - Fine Quality Watchbands and Watch Straps this is where I got them from.


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

HackingMovement said:


> I'd like to get a nylon strap like yours unfortunately the only ones I've been able to find around here are nato style. Since the watch has a back glass lid I feel it would be a shame to cover that up. Not to mention I'm and outdoors guy and any debris/particles that could get trapped in between the strap and glass would certainly accelerate any wear and/or scratch it. I'm really keen on this more traditional design.


How about a 2 piece maratac?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Vdubz said:


> Try here Strapped For Time - Fine Quality Watchbands and Watch Straps this is where I got them from.


This is 1 of the straps I got from them. It's the one that's on my 17 now. Not the best quality. You would probably be better off with maratac they make great stuff


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Personally my favorite zulus are from nato-international on ebay.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

After a week of wearing it on my cheap 2 piece NATO and being disappointed by the size of the snk805 that came in the mail I finally decided on some new leather for my 17. Pics when it arrives


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Ordered a close out strap from C&B with a pvd pre-V buckle. Not sure I like the pre-v as its very big as is the keeper. I'm really liking the strap. Any opinions are welcome. Crappy pic


----------



## HackingMovement (Apr 6, 2013)

Yoda2005 said:


> How about a 2 piece maratac?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2





Vdubz said:


> This is 1 of the straps I got from them. It's the one that's on my 17 now. Not the best quality. You would probably be better off with maratac they make great stuff


Thanks for the tips guys.

About my Seiko, I must say I'm getting kind of disappointed with the finish. In particular with the bracelet links. The connection areas, especially on the two upmost that connect to the watch body, get scuffed so easily just by regular handling of the watch. Yeah, the black finish is great to look at but starting to think that wear and tear will make it age badly.

Maybe I should have gotten the G13. At least with that a simple rebrush does wonders.

On a positive note, it keeps time quite nicely. Didn't bother with exact values but I can keep it quite accurate just by leaving it crown up or down during the night as it becomes necessary. I've also noticed it became increasingly better with usage.


----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All, another one


----------



## joeyshev (Oct 1, 2013)

First post! I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to thank everyone who contributed for the wealth of info, strap ideas and such that I found here. Mine is on its way. It will be my first automatic and I'm very excited.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats Joey. It's a great watch. First auto? You're playing with fire. You will be sick like the rest of us in no time. 
I've been wearing mine a lot lately. I even forgot that I had it on and took it mountain biking.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

joeyshev said:


> First post! I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to thank everyone who contributed for the wealth of info, strap ideas and such that I found here. Mine is on its way. It will be my first automatic and I'm very excited.


Hey, you remind me of something!  Wear your new Seiko in good health when it arrives!


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

How about this SNZG17 "Phantom" mod? I like. Not sure who sells this.

(Other people's photos.)


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

RSDA said:


> How about this SNZG17 "Phantom" mod? I like. Not sure who sells this.
> 
> (Other people's photos.)


Subsequently inquired with Harold Ng / Yobokies. He can either sell you the dial OR can make you the whole thing from a G17.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

RSDA said:


> How about this SNZG17 "Phantom" mod? I like. Not sure who sells this.
> 
> (Other people's photos.)


That is my watch (first photo is my hand and pen also ).

I bought the watch from another user here in WUS, and I don't know who modded it originally, but I've never seen another watch here on WUS that's identical to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George0tsn (May 19, 2014)

Hello to everyone! I really like this watch (seiko 5 SNZG17K1). I have been searching the internet but I cannot decide. Can you please suggest a good website to buy it??
I really don't want to get scammed or anything meaning paying for a seiko and receiving something else...
By the way I live in Europe so if that makes any difference.

*This is such a beautiful watch! * Did they stop producing it or something?


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

George0tsn said:


> Hello to everyone! I really like this watch (seiko 5 SNZG17K1). I have been searching the internet but I cannot decide. Can you please suggest a good website to buy it??
> I really don't want to get scammed or anything meaning paying for a seiko and receiving something else...
> By the way I live in Europe so if that makes any difference.
> 
> *This is such a beautiful watch! * Did they stop producing it or something?


Here you go:
SNZG17J SNZG17 SNZG17J1 Japan Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Mens Watch

Its a beautiful watch but keep in mind the case dia is 40mm. If you are used to 42mm watches (like me) you will find this small on the wrist.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

George0tsn said:


> Hello to everyone! I really like this watch (seiko 5 SNZG17K1). I have been searching the internet but I cannot decide. Can you please suggest a good website to buy it??
> I really don't want to get scammed or anything meaning paying for a seiko and receiving something else...
> By the way I live in Europe so if that makes any difference.
> 
> *This is such a beautiful watch! * Did they stop producing it or something?


Welcome aboard George0tsn! Great to have your first post here.

The best deal that I can find with a US-Google search is actually a pretty good one: New Seiko 5 Men's Sport Automatic Black Dial 23 Jewels WR100M Day Date SNZG17K1 | eBay

Although I've had good experience with this Top Rated Plus Experienced Seller (I think that's the best it gets on eBay) a few years back, you should still be cognizant of the fact that you'd be buying a fairly long discontinued automatic watch that has sat on the shelf for a while. On the other hand, the seller advertises a high in-stock number which might be a good sign. I, personally, would've gone for this deal if I were in the market for the watch.

By the way, I wouldn't worry about the watch looking small. The 40.5 mm case is almost all dial and unless you have a gargantuan wrist, it's going to be just fine.

Please posts pics and your impressions if you end up buying it. Good luck!

_Edit - _What's a post without a pic?!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nice lume! I've been thinking to buy a SNZG17, because of it's military design and it's strong lume. But my WatchWinder is already full, so I was wondering if there are similar watches with a quartz movement. Appreciate such suggestions. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## George0tsn (May 19, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> Welcome aboard George0tsn! Great to have your first post here.
> 
> The best deal that I can find with a US-Google search is actually a pretty good one: New Seiko 5 Men's Sport Automatic Black Dial 23 Jewels WR100M Day Date SNZG17K1 | eBay
> 
> ...


Well as I said I live in Europe and this seller doesn't seem to be sending here stuff


----------



## papa_giorgio (Sep 30, 2011)

I just saw these guys started stocking the silver version. I've bought from them before, and was satisfied with shipping speed. Looks like they ship internationally, but it's not the black version.

Seiko SNZG13K1 automatic watch comes with a 40.5mm stainless steel case with a stainless steel bracelet. It features a Seiko 23-jewel self winding movement, luminous hands and hour markers, day and date display, and an exhibition back.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

AirWatch said:


> Welcome aboard George0tsn! Great to have your first post here.
> 
> The best deal that I can find with a US-Google search is actually a pretty good one: New Seiko 5 Men's Sport Automatic Black Dial 23 Jewels WR100M Day Date SNZG17K1 | eBay
> 
> ...


Yes its indeed a beautiful watch. So I bought it. What I actually meant was if the OP is used to 42mm watches he will find it small for his liking. It may look absolutely fine on a normal wrist but I find it hard to wear a 40mm watch having worn bigger watches for a long time.
I dont wear this watch much but find it too good to sell it off.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

BarisKiris said:


> Very nice lume! I've been thinking to buy a SNZG17, because of it's military design and it's strong lume. But my WatchWinder is already full, so I was wondering if there are similar watches with a quartz movement. Appreciate such suggestions. Thanks in advance.


There's really nothing like the SNZG17. This particular model is even different from its other variants due to it being the only one in the lineup to have lumed numeral hour markers. An SNZG17 with a quartz movement though, has been a pipe dream of mine for sometime now. Count on Seiko to never come out with anything like that. C'mon, Seiko, make me eat my words, won't ya?



George0tsn said:


> Well as I said I live in Europe and this seller doesn't seem to be sending here stuff


Seiko tries to prevent gray-market imports to EU. So, it might not be a bad idea to contact the seller to see if they really won't ship to you. It could be that they just don't advertise it. Alternatively and at a higher price, you could get it from this Global Rakuten Japanese dealer: seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko 5 men's automatic self-winding watch IP black case black dial IP black stainless steel belt SNZG17J1. Note that this is the J1 version which has Arabic as the second choice for the day display. If you wanted the Roman numeral days you'd have to shop for the K1 version and even then you need to ask the seller beforehand to make sure that the K1 that you'd actually get will have Roman numerals and not Spanish or some other language days.



papa_giorgio said:


> I just saw these guys started stocking the silver version. I've bought from them before, and was satisfied with shipping speed. Looks like they ship internationally, but it's not the black version.
> 
> Seiko SNZG13K1 automatic watch comes with a 40.5mm stainless steel case with a stainless steel bracelet. It features a Seiko 23-jewel self winding movement, luminous hands and hour markers, day and date display, and an exhibition back.


As mentioned above, the SNZG13 and the other variants all lack SNZG17's lumed hour numbers.


----------



## George0tsn (May 19, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> There's really nothing like the SNZG17. This particular model is even different from its other variants due to it being the only one in the lineup to have lumed numeral hour markers. An SNZG17 with a quartz movement though, has been a pipe dream of mine for sometime now. Count on Seiko to never come out with anything like that. C'mon, Seiko, make me eat my words, won't ya?
> 
> Seiko tries to prevent gray-market imports to EU. So, it might not be a bad idea to contact the seller to see if they really won't ship to you. It could be that they just don't advertise it. Alternatively and at a higher price, you could get it from this Global Rakuten Japanese dealer: seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko 5 men's automatic self-winding watch IP black case black dial IP black stainless steel belt SNZG17J1. Note that this is the J1 version which has Arabic as the second choice for the day display. If you wanted the Roman numeral days you'd have to shop for the K1 version and even then you need to ask the seller beforehand to make sure that the K1 that you'd actually get will have Roman numerals and not Spanish or some other language days.
> 
> As mentioned above, the SNZG13 and the other variants all lack SNZG17's lumed hour numbers.


Thanks for your answer my friend. I don't really care for K1 or J1 cause I am going to use the English days- numbers, and from what I understand both models have this.
Now, I have found creation watches website and yorkshirewatches have this model. Since I live inside Europe I think that if I buy it from inside Europe there are no taxes needed to be paid. I might be wrong though.
One question, from the photos I have seen in this post in the dark in some photos it glows green and in other light blue or am I being mistaken?


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

George0tsn said:


> Thanks for your answer my friend. I don't really care for K1 or J1 cause I am going to use the English days- numbers, and from what I understand both models have this.
> Now, I have found creation watches website and yorkshirewatches have this model. Since I live inside Europe I think that if I buy it from inside Europe there are no taxes needed to be paid. I might be wrong though.
> One question, from the photos I have seen in this post in the dark in some photos it glows green and in other light blue or am I being mistaken?


Sure thing! Yeah, all things being equal, the closer the seller the better it is, especially in the event of a return. The lume is light green, the brightest lume color. Keep us posted.


----------



## tuur (Apr 10, 2013)

You will be paying tax if you buy from creationwatches and choose for fedex delivery.. (it's located in singapore)
If you choose free parcel delivery there is a good change you don't have to pay tax.. at least that is my experience (i live in holland)

O and if you do choose "free parcel delevery", there still is a change they send it with fedex  it happend to me once.

I would buy it here > Search results for: 'SNZG17'
bought couple of watches there and no problems with tax.
And most of the time they have the cheapest price!

Could be that they send it without the box, but i don't mind.. i want the watch and not the box.

I do have the snzg17k1, loved the watch! was my first automatic but after wearing it 1 year the bracelet was pretty beat up
the black pvd came of. need to get a brown leather strap!


----------



## nhanunited (Feb 12, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> Welcome aboard George0tsn! Great to have your first post here.
> 
> The best deal that I can find with a US-Google search is actually a pretty good one: New Seiko 5 Men's Sport Automatic Black Dial 23 Jewels WR100M Day Date SNZG17K1 | eBay
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,

Im newbie in here, love this watch right the first time see it...I want to buy it but the link was "sold out"...please tell me where should I buy it now..thank you very much.

ps: sorry for my bad English =.=


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

I prefer photos without the long shutter speed which exaggerates the lume.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

nhanunited said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im newbie in here, love this watch right the first time see it...I want to buy it but the link was "sold out"...please tell me where should I buy it now..thank you very much.
> 
> ps: sorry for my bad English =.=


Seiko Automatic Sports SNZG17K1 SNZG17K SNZG17 Men's Watch

Not going to lie, took me 5 seconds to find.


----------



## edysson (Jul 1, 2014)

Soo Fuego said:


> Seiko Automatic Sports SNZG17K1 SNZG17K SNZG17 Men's Watch
> 
> Not going to lie, took me 5 seconds to find.


Hi, not any more, I took it, ;-). Ordered last week hopping today will be delivered. My first watch from Seiko and automatic.

Cheers


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Impulse buy, not even regretting it.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^What's there to regret, mikekol? You've done very well indeed. More pics and impressions forthcoming, I hope.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

TheMac said:


> I prefer photos without the long shutter speed which exaggerates the lume.


Hmm...I, among others, have posted quite a few shots here that meet your preference. Have you looked through?


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

mikekol said:


> Impulse buy, not even regretting it.


I kind of regret flipping mine -- it was getting close to zero wrist time, but still...


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

this is a very nice watch. definitely will be my next purchase.


----------



## kipoalmeik (Aug 11, 2014)

mocapitane said:


> View attachment 705607
> 
> For those who want to see it on a lighter coloured strap.


Does anyone know where can i get this strap?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kipoalmeik said:


> Does anyone know where can i get this strap?


I think Crown & Buckle carries a similar one


----------



## kipoalmeik (Aug 11, 2014)

daniel_h said:


> I think Crown & Buckle carries a similar one


Aye it's similar, but not the same :roll:


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

After seeing the SNZG17 in the thread.. I immediately make an order from creation watch... and

WOW.... I am impressed with the look, quality and price (under 100 GBP). It reminds me why I paid for Tag (Quart !!!) x5 time the price...again... WOW....


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Oversleep's enthusiastic post on receiving his SNZG17, makes this a good time to include some of my recent shots here.

I continue to wish, despite all odds, that Seiko would bring back this timeless design. They could even get bold and offer it in quartz and new dial colors. A yellow one will find a home with me immediately on release. Too bad, Seiko never employs that kind of creative flexibility in their new product planning.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

Finally here is my pic with a new bracelet...


----------



## MarcoUnkel (Sep 20, 2014)

Got myself a snzg15j1 a few weeks ago








Great watch, real happy with it


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

Just received by SNZG17K1 from eBay. First mod: take off the bracelet and out in a leather NATO strap. Looks good!


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just bought myself a Seiko SNZG17. Couldn't find a better lume in a quartz Seiko. Now I have to set the time/day/date whenever I want to wear it.


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I have had a number of request for this strap that I posted a couple of years ago. It was from crown & buckle, I believe it was called Lotus. I can no longer find it on their website. Hope that helps.


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

here is my first seiko. The SNZG07J1. It's Made in Japan. After one week, exceptionally accurate.


----------



## Aliens Exist (Nov 3, 2014)

*Seiko 5 Sports - SNZG17J1 (Military)*

Hi everyone! Here is couple pics of my first Seiko: *SNZG17J1*. Bought as alternative to *Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium*.


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

A quick photoshoot before putting this baby for sale.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eywleung said:


> A quick photoshoot before putting this baby for sale.
> 
> View attachment 2074818
> 
> ...


nice strap and buckle. suits the watch very well. shame you'll let it go.


----------



## Waijay (Oct 9, 2014)

I love this model seiko, will be my next watch for sure... That or a monster.


----------



## feralslash (May 11, 2013)

Eywleung said:


> A quick photoshoot before putting this baby for sale.
> 
> View attachment 2074818
> 
> ...


Where can i get a strap like yours?


----------



## edysson (Jul 1, 2014)

Do you know, it still water proof even with the crown out? It happened that I found my crown in "date" position while wading my hands...


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Sunset in Bali beach, and I've chosen SNZG17 to accompany me during this holiday.


----------



## Toonsai (Mar 31, 2015)

I just ordered the SNZG17J1 after a lot of research and reading. This site is very useful. However when I received the watch I was puzzled. I was expecting a silver, gunmetal color. But I received a black gunmetal color.,very dark. When you google the pictures of this model, you are under the impression that there are 2 colors for this model. Also on eBay when you look for SNZG17J1 you can see several offers and apparently with 2 different colors. I keep reading but I cannot find any firm answer about this. Note that I am only interested by the G17 model as this is the only one with the lume numbers. Can there be a model with same reference number but 2 different colors?

Any help would be highly appreciated... Thanks

Below is the color I was expecting. The one I received is much darker.
is that just because of the light/picture?


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard and congrats on your SNZG17! Really can't go wrong with it, your puzzlement notwithstanding. SNZG17 comes in all-black only.

Here's a post of mine in response to cal..45's post, from page 6 (in linear page display mode) here that you might've missed. Enjoy the watch, it's a great piece.


cal..45 said:


> maybe it's my monitor but if i wouldn't know better, i could swear this is a non-black, stainless steel watch in that particular picture.
> 
> regards, holger





AirWatch said:


> Yeah, the funny thing is the reverse could also happen in some pictures where silver stainless steel looks like ion-plated gunmetal.
> 
> Here's one I took a few minutes ago. It looks more like what it is in this one.


----------



## Toonsai (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you AirWatch. I really appreciate your quick reply. Indeed I start to realize that in fact there is only 1 color for the SNZG17, even though the light can give a very different impression. Puzzled indeed because I was really not expecting that dark color... So I will most probably get use to it. Anyhow this is really a simple but great watch and i love the lume. I strongly believe that there is a much bigger market for good lume watches. I mean plenty of offers on the $100-200 segment, but lume is often just average. Seiko could for sure keep the SNZG17 great lume and release higher end models with it, not only for military or scuba models. 
I also have the great Seiko SNDA57P1 (which would be absolutely perfect with SNZG17 lume on numbers).

My perfect watch? SNZG17 design and lume (numbers and markers), SNDA57P1 color (matte grey) or Stainless Steel color and a better quality wristbrand bracelet. Budget $500-1000

My dream watch? Glashütte Original Senator Navigator Perpetual Calendar
GlashÃ¼tte Original Senator Navigator Perpetual Calendar | World Watch Review

By the way, is there a forum dedicated to lume watches?


----------



## Taylor Richardson (Mar 11, 2015)

Toonsai said:


> I just ordered the SNZG17J1 after a lot of research and reading. This site is very useful. However when I received the watch I was puzzled. I was expecting a silver, gunmetal color. But I received a black gunmetal color.,very dark. When you google the pictures of this model, you are under the impression that there are 2 colors for this model. Also on eBay when you look for SNZG17J1 you can see several offers and apparently with 2 different colors. I keep reading but I cannot find any firm answer about this. Note that I am only interested by the G17 model as this is the only one with the lume numbers. Can there be a model with same reference number but 2 different colors?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated... Thanks
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you were looking for the Snzg13, that is the light gray metal


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't know why I haven't posted this pic (from last month) in this thread. Recently got a new NATO for my old and dinged up SNZG17J1 (look at that glass):


----------



## Ario816 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys, proud owner of one of these. Unfortunately I banged it against the wall the other day and now the numbered day won't stay still. It'll float up and down almost like it's midnight and it's changing days.

I sent it in to Seiko repair in NJ and was quoted $126 which is almost the cost of the watch! 

Any opinions on what to do next? Should I sell it for parts or look to see if there's a place in NYC (where I live) that can fix it for less?


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

India, full service from AD costs 15 USD.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Been on the fence about getting this model; love the lume on the numbers, however I'm concerned about the PVD / Ion plated finish. Is it fairly durable, or does it chip off easy? I've only owned one other PVD watch previously, and the finish on the links seemed to come off really easy. Can any owners comment on this? Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Bloom said:


> Been on the fence about getting this model; love the lume on the numbers, however I'm concerned about the PVD / Ion plated finish. Is it fairly durable, or does it chip off easy? I've only owned one other PVD watch previously, and the finish on the links seemed to come off really easy. Can any owners comment on this? Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.


The plating is of good quality, it'll handle regular, everyday use with no problems.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks. Looks like eBay and Creation Watches are the two places to source it from.



AirWatch said:


> The plating is of good quality, it'll handle regular, everyday use with no problems.


----------



## Ario816 (Mar 16, 2013)

filcord said:


> India, full service from AD costs 15 USD.


Really? Have you or anyone else tried this to verify the quality of their work? Do they have a website?

I'd still rather stay within the United States if anyone knows of another place


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

Ario816 said:


> Really? Have you or anyone else tried this to verify the quality of their work? Do they have a website?
> 
> I'd still rather stay within the United States if anyone knows of another place


I'll let you know when my Seiko OM comes up for service in two years! In any case, I wasn't suggesting you send it to India, just informing about costs. That's the AD by the way, located in a big metropolis. Service at a local watch shop where I stay would be half that.


----------



## Ario816 (Mar 16, 2013)

So I ended up just getting my watch fixed through Seiko Service USA. Gotta say they did a good job! Watch works no problems, doesn't run easy anymore, they replaced the display and fixed the date function as well. Came out to a little over $140, a bit pricey, but less than other spots around the net were charging and i got the watch back on under 2 weeks! Not bad. 

Quick question, I lost one of the curved end links for the black metal bracelet that came with the watch. Any place on the net I could just buy the curved end link? I'm currently wearing the watch with a NATO but want to use the bracelet from time to time as well so I need that curved end link.

Any ideas?


----------



## wilsoncao (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi there guys!

Came across WUS when researching about Seiko watches. Been using a chronograph quartz watch for 10 years & wanted to try an automatic watch for a change. Finally bought SNZG13K1 instead of SNZG17 for my 1st automatic watch & loving it more everyday! Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find any solid thread on this forum focusing on SNZG13K1, only short ones (under 10 posts) or WTS/FS posts, so this is the only thread I found that has A LOT of info on SNZG17 as well as SNZG13. Pls kindly advise if there's a specific solid thread for SNZG13.

The design (of both respective models) is just timeless, not overly sophisticated but not old-school either, here's a photo:








The lume is really bright especially in darkness, here's a photo:







*pardon my cellphone photos

The only concern is that the Hardlex glass rose higher than the steel bezel around it, so I assume the glass is quite vulnerable. Any personal experiences on this?

I've bought a "Bond" Zulu strap and a brown Nato strap from local seller, expecting to receive them today. Will post again when I've got the straps and tried them on.

Cheers!


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

The SNZG watches (SNZG13, SNZG15, SNZG17, etc...) are the same case with different finishes, dial colors, and strap / bracelet options. I don't believe there's a specific thread for the SNZG13. 

I've owned an SNZG15. I currently own an SNZG13 and I bought the best man in my wedding an SNZG13 as well. They're great watches for the money. 

Don't worry about the crystal protruding slightly above the bezel. That's very typical and nothing to be concerned with. 

Enjoy your SNZG!


----------



## wilsoncao (Dec 19, 2016)

I see. I guess I've picked the right thread for my SNZG13 then 
Thanks for the assuring reply SunnyDaze!

Already got my hands on the purchased Nato & Zulu straps, here's how both straps look:








My SNZG13 on the Nato strap:














On the "Bond" Zulu strap:














The Nato strap is typically thinner and more flexible, it feels really comfy on the wrist.
The Zulu strap is thicker and stiffer, tightened it on the wrist but still feel bulky and over-sized for the watch.
I personally prefer the Nato strap over the Zulu one because it's lighter and a lot more comfy on my wrist.
Already posted the Zulu strap online for sale LOL, if it's sold I'll get myself the "Bond" Nato to replace it 
All in all, both straps made the watch A LOT lighter on the wrist, which is great, and I can keep the steel bracelet from upcoming scratches


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually the SNZG bracelet doesn't scratch that easily when compared to my Sumo or my Kinetic Tuna. 

Besides, what's a military / field watch without scratches? It's like a BBQ smoker without rust. Wear it. Scratch it. Don't be afraid!


----------



## wilsoncao (Dec 19, 2016)

Good point there 

I think I'll wear the Nato strap for daily use, the steel bracelet for special/formal occasions.

Thanks again SunnyDaze!


----------



## HackingMovement (Apr 6, 2013)

Toonsai said:


> I just ordered the SNZG17J1 after a lot of research and reading. This site is very useful. However when I received the watch I was puzzled. I was expecting a silver, gunmetal color. But I received a black gunmetal color.,very dark. When you google the pictures of this model, you are under the impression that there are 2 colors for this model. Also on eBay when you look for SNZG17J1 you can see several offers and apparently with 2 different colors. I keep reading but I cannot find any firm answer about this. Note that I am only interested by the G17 model as this is the only one with the lume numbers. Can there be a model with same reference number but 2 different colors?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated... Thanks
> 
> ...


Check the difference between SNZG15 and SNZG17.


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

my humble contribution to this thread.👍

Sent from the ❤


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine says hi


----------

